# Almost there...



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

You should send me some U-turns now...so that I have them when I'm done 

BW = 118  ...which sorta perplexes me considering yesterday. Maybe two days of high calories was enough to re-set?  Anyway, I need to not fuck up this good thing by having any more high calorie days 

I didn't sleep at all


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

My back is very sore...my entire upper body is sore...maybe I should do legs today and back tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

GML 

I knew this was coming.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My back is very sore...my entire upper body is sore...maybe I should do legs today and back tomorrow?



Decide...I almost did that instinctivey?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

GMA 

Which?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Well...I think I should do legs today...but I want to be able to do cardio today....should I do cardio first and then legs right after? If I can't do cardio...I will just do back and keep my reps low/weight heavy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Legs

1) L/E 4 sets of 20
2) One legged L/P, light, watch your back
3) Back leg up one legged squats
4) Hack squats

5a) Sitting L/C
5b) Light BB sumo's. 4-1-4

6a) Smith Calves
6b) Platfom edge one legged DB calve
6c) Seated Calves
6d)  Reverse raises, dorsal flexion


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA
> 
> Which?  lol



Both, new Journal and wanting Legs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I think I should do legs today...but I want to be able to do cardio today....should I do cardio first and then legs right after? If I can't do cardio...I will just do back and keep my reps low/weight heavy.



Believe it or not, cardio works after legs, before the become still and sore...rest maybe one hour first?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you



4?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

I can't rest an hour.

I think I'll just go early, when I drop the kids off...do cardio then, train my client, and then do legs after that.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Everything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Everything



Thank you Leah, thank you for trying so hard......I'm sorry! 

Now fucking eat right? lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't rest an hour.
> 
> I think I'll just go early, when I drop the kids off...do cardio then, train my client, and then do legs after that.



I'll miss you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

lmao! M2....K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah...I don't wanna do that, lol...but I'm going....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll be needing your help....I haven't seen her post yet, but Spain and maybe Laura is coming too......programs "R" us...K?lease:

I can give you specifics at LW later.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Have a Gr8 day and W/O

Take food


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay  ...

I'm getting food now  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

I think I'm going to have to do the elliptical today...there's nothing else I can do that won't kill me   Surely one session won't make my ass grow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I'm going to have to do the elliptical today...there's nothing else I can do that won't kill me   Surely one session won't make my ass grow



Surely........

Bike!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

No way...I can't bike before I do legs, lol. I'm too sore for rowing and skipping. Maybe i'll run the stairs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay...I have to go now...have a good day 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

You 2 

HaGD 
DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way...I *can't* bike before I do legs, lol. I'm too sore for rowing and skipping. Maybe I'll run the stairs



1!  Penalty...one U-Turn j/k 

But if I get to 5 Can'ts, won'ts,  and or don'ts .......

I said "after" btw......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

OMG! It's like summer outside  

...and OMG...I'm going through the change or something...I am dying of heat 

...and OMG...I think I killed myself today


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay...here's what I did, in order...I'm so fuqqing tired 

About 15 minutes of running the stairs...didn't actually time it, but there 3 flights of stairs, but I run them 3 times (3x3) and then rest...so I did 4 sets of those w/ a RI of 120sec.

Then I did 10 minutes on the elliptical...it's all I could handle, I could feel my ass growing 

Then I did 10 minutes on the bike, lol

Then I ate...wasn't hungry at all, but knew I had to or I wouldn't make it through legs.

Then I trained Kendra (the trainer I train) for an hour.

Then I tanned...for 18 minutes only cause I was dying of heat and couldn't stand it anymore...dropped about 8 lbs of water, lol.

Then I did legs...I had no energy for it, it was a great workout, but I was so tired, my w8's are kinda low. And I didn't get to calves...I will do them tomorrow w/ back.

*L/E* 60/20, 45/20 x 3

*One Leg Press* 90/10, 90/8, 90/6

*Single Leg Smith, w8 per side* 25/10, 25/10, 35/8

*Hack Squat* 90/10, 90/10, 90/8

*Seated L/C* 90/10, 105/10, 50/12 
*BB Sumos, 414* 65/8, 65/9, 65/10

Last set of L/C were lying cause someone stole my machine.

Now I should eat but I'm still not hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could feel my ass growing



  Proud/glad, Nice W/O 

..and cute 


I had a decent W/O also, but w/a rant that I hope dies before I write it! 

Not to busy here, snow/ice always screws with our biz....yesterday was incredible though! 


Schedule?  You go back and do calves


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

I smell ephedrine Btw 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes  I had ephedrine for legs  ...not cardio though.

I have to go back @ 5 for an hr. 

*You go back and do calves *

I have to do calves tonight?


It's snowing there?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah...real "grey" out too! 

No, you don't, but you could ! 

------------

I'm here all freakin day 

------------

May I suggest to Jodi that she uses your W/O's from CHS, or even gets on your split and fishes out your dailies that we do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes  I had ephedrine for legs  ...not cardio though.



Kind of Obvious 

Want some more? 

(want you off from show to B-Day)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah...real "grey" out too!
> 
> No, you don't, but you could !
> ...




Sure


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Kind of Obvious
> 
> Want some more?
> ...




Ok...I don't need more...yet 

..wasn't obvious to me at the time, I was dying


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

IT'S why you had a good time and weren't hungry....lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah...hungry now though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Are we gonna discuss the things that you have been wanting to tell/discuss w/me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

...if you want to..not here or now though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

K...I'm already thinking the worse, so maybe it's not that bad? 

Leave me somethings to ponder, and possibly discuss calmly ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice Avi BTW 

SYS 

If you have to leave and I get busy at the same time!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Well...before you think the worst, go look at my pictures, lol.

We've actually had this conversation before:

DP: Well, tell me what will increase your metabolism then?

w8: K...in the past, copious amts of sugar has worked.

DP: Sugar eh?...don't think so.


  

I have to go to work now, lol...back in a bit


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks 

I have to go...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

I didn't say I don't think so......I said only for a very short time...are you about to tell me other than the past few days you have been doing it?

We need before and after "ass" measurements...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

...I'm starving!

K...you can't say that...I told you to go look at my pics first, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I'm starving!
> 
> K...you can't say that...I told you to go look at my pics first, lol



I can pretty much say anything, especially if you have been holding up progress that "would have been"


Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Am I ever going to be able to _see_ you again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

See my foot in your ass?  J/K  What does that mean? Go check your reply


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Online


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

PLease explain...and where did you go?  I have a limited time on Tuesdays? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Are you ever going to turn visibility on again! GEEEZZZ

I didn't go anywhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

7:11 to 7:24  Geez 

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

You were going to make me a leg avi like my old one...I lost all my stuff on the hard drive crash


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 7:11 to 7:24  Geez
> 
> K



Yeah...Hello! Dr. Freaking Questions...how long did that post take you? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Ok...I'm trying to answer katie ...and you at the moment...I will do it tomorrow morning K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...Hello! Dr. Freaking Questions...how long did that post take you? lol



The one you replied to in 3-4 sentences..about 12-15 minutes.

Focus here please I leave in minutes....can you ready your back W/O for tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh...I was cooking 

What do you mean ready...it's ready already


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Rememer, we practice courtesy

We say 

food
piss
bumped
crashed
eat
bbs
brb
etc
???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...I was cooking
> 
> What do you mean ready...it's ready already



Ready to go w/you tomorrow? 

Schedule?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry...it only took 3 minutes 

Yes...it's ready to go...am I doing cardio tomorrow? That will determine what time I have to leave...my first client is at 2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

No cardio, day after Legs........

I'll be here till 10:20


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay good...I didn't think I could do cardio anyway  lol...so I will be here in the morning too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> At least I compensate for it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Leah....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

I have to go...be back in 10-15 minute intervals

If you have to go

GNL 



A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

K...I have to go too...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Holy crap....very very very tired this morning ( mmafiter's fault  )

BW = 119 today. ...not as much water yesterday, hope it's just that and not cardio making me FAT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I *must* fix my dress and pose today!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Hmmm k..I have to go to my Grandmother's  for Easter dinner on Saturday. We'll be having Spareribs and rice (assuming white). I can't have spareribs so I'm going to take chicken...but what about the rice. I'm supposed to carb up thursday night...I could use saturday as a carb up instead, but like 1/2 cup of white rice (and wine ) isn't much of a carb up...so what should I do?

I don't have to have any of it, including the wine  if you don't want...so I could do my reg. carb up thursday if you want and just eat chicken/veggies...or I could go all week w/o carbs and figure out how to do a full carb up there?

I don't know


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

GMA 

I left you a msg


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy crap....very very very tired this morning ( mmafiter's fault  )
> 
> BW = 119 today. ...not as much water yesterday, hope it's just that and not cardio making me FAT



Interesting! 

GML 

Leg W/O can bloat too, hard W/O? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hmmm k..I have to go to my Grandmother's  for Easter dinner on Saturday. We'll be having Spareribs and rice (assuming white). I can't have spareribs so I'm going to take chicken...but what about the rice. I'm supposed to carb up thursday night...I could use saturday as a carb up instead, but like 1/2 cup of white rice (and wine ) isn't much of a carb up...so what should I do?
> 
> I don't have to have any of it, including the wine  if you don't want...so I could do my reg. carb up thursday if you want and just eat chicken/veggies...or I could go all week w/o carbs and figure out how to do a full carb up there?
> ...



K...

I think you could do both...and if I could see meals from yesterday...I would know whether to move your carb-up to tonight........use the rice/ribs in an early meal...and still get some oats and SP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes...hard workout  ...K...forgot about legs, lol.

I don't think I should do both...you want my meals from yesterday then?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

and eeeewwww...I'm not eating ribs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and eeeewwww...I'm not eating ribs



Yes, is there a problem with your meals from yesterday?

Please, I want 

Thought is wasn't the sauce?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

K...updating.

It is the sauce!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank You...Please stop w/the Peanut butter, Please? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I have to go...BRB...don't go anywhere!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

That was a rare thing...I was supposed to have a meal and went shopping instead, I was starving....NO EXCUSE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Is that finger for you? 

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

K...so, have you decided what I should do w/ my carb ups this week?

(so glad I'm not doing cardio today!  )


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I am addicted to artichoke 

They are sooo good, lol...but take a lot of work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so, have you decided what I should do w/ my carb ups this week?
> 
> (so glad I'm not doing cardio today!  )



Yes....I think you should have the rice on Sat...and proceed with the carb-up Sunday night.....being very very good, through this time period! 

Can you suggest "Wild Rice"  (aka Wildcarb  )

DP


? Do you know Ms. Very Very Good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am addicted to artichoke
> 
> They are sooo good, lol...but take a lot of work



Make 3 at a time..will anyone esle in your fam eat them?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I know 

...and lmao @ wildcarb  

So...no carb up on Thursday? ...and it's okay to have 1/2 cup rice on saturday (no wine?) and then sunday do a full carb up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Think about what you want to do with Spain...she seems low fat low carb, but not consistent......

I see 210 P 60 C and 60 F in 6?  What do you think...she will need the shopping list and a meal plan idea?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

The boys don't....but Taylor loves them  Is there a limit to what I can eat at once, lol...they're small  I like them cause they take a long time to eat...like grapefruit...keeps me occupied


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know
> 
> ...and lmao @ wildcarb
> ...



So I still entertain you with you? 

Car-up tonight or Thursday...still, moderate 6 0z of SP, NO EXTRAS

What do you know w8?...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok...I will have to look at her journal again.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I know a lot Dr. of Pain 

I don't think carb up tonight...tomorrow will be okay 

I just measure 1/2 cup of SP...which is supposed to be around 4.5 oz.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> keeps me occupied



That's my job....lol

After your show....look for bigger ones...they will come in season in a few months...


Leah....just to let you know...when you take care of things....you Rock


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I can get big ones now...but they are more expensive...do they taste better than the small ones? 

Good...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

No...sometimes tougher, but more meat, less work....lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Stick with the small till after! 

Have to shower in a minute

Will be one near 1.......are you working out before or after your client?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I keep forgetting about them and burning the pot


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Before...leaving for noon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I keep forgetting about them and burning the pot



Cook them while we are talking..I'll remind you...
Mercola has something on Sugar and Memory today BTW

And some other postables! 

Leah....gr8 morning, thanks!

GTG SYL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

K....SYS  Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

U2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Your back W/O :

1) WG Chins

2a) RG pulldowns
2b) NG pulldowns

3) Seated rows, V-bar, heavy, high rep finish


4a) RG BB row
4b) T-bar one arms

5a) w8ed hypers
5b) Standing GM's

Added exercise:

6)  Give you know who a STFU Giant set


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

You can't give me a back workout after I already leave! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

My ass is sore today...and I am dragging my ass today! 

*1) WG Chins* 6, 6, 6, 5

*2a) RG pulldowns, hammer strength* 90/8, 90/10, 110/8
*2b) NG pulldowns, cable* 75/12, 75/10, 75/8

*3) Seated rows, V-bar, heavy, high rep finish* 97.5/7, 97.5/6, 60/15

*4a) RG BB row* 95/10, 115/8, 115/6
*4b) T-bar one arms* bar+20/8 x 3

*5a) w8ed hypers* 25/12, 25/10, 25/8
*5b) Standing GM's 65/12, 85/10, 85/8


1a. Smith Calf, w8 per side 45/20, 45/15
1b. Single leg DB 35/8, 35/6
1c. Seated Calf 35/15, 35/15
1d. Reverse whatever it's called 15 x 2



*STARVING* !!!!

Cake at work for the 3rd time this week!!!   It was sooo close, I almost had a piece of fudge....Bastards! *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can't give me a back workout after I already leave! lol




Twitette, that was your W/O...good W/O BTW 

I just added #6 :?? 

So, ...um..how do you drag  ASS, is it that bad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *STARVING* !!!!



GET OVER IT! 

Drink WATER! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Shut up, lol...it's an expression...not a confession of a large ass 

I had an herbal tea...I'm freezing!!!!

I wasn't into my workout...just so tired...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I have to leave for work in ten minutes ....I just want to go to bed, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

I was thinking droopey ass, but what the hell 

It was still a good W/O.......on the hammer, is that both sides? 

DP

Delivery, brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Hell no! ...that's total w8  sycho:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok...I must go...back in a couple hours


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Crap 

I'm a good pyscho aren't I  

SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

We are going to the 3:40 show of "Bulletproof Monk" w/Chow Fat...lol

See you tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

LOL...ok...have fun


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

FYI...I'm here when you get here, you just can't see me...if you catch my drift, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG..sitting is so good...

So, off at 3, worked till 3:30, made a delivery, went back for the check, took it back to the store, phone calls, orders because or another awesome day, mail orders, late customers, add another hour...so much for an afternoon off 

Why invisible?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG...warm food is good too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Hiding, lol...just tired and don't wanna think any more...

Worked 

Was the movie good?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

and that, lol...didn't go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hiding, lol...just tired and don't wanna think any more...
> 
> Worked
> ...



Worked?

I liked it, the heroine had a lot of w8 in her, we need to check Jaime King?

Alot...

Glad you didn't....I have some xustomers who come in twice a week, that do big time stuff..I can ask


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Hiding from?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

BYW...I asked someone to PM you, did she?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Cool...thanks 

Who's Jaime King?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

LOL...J'bo?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

YEP...and hiding won't help......plus, it's my favorite thing to read nowadays 

Leah.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

BRB...gotta prick someone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah?



Hell YLeah!

GYH


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

LOL...m2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Not too many similarities....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

She reminds you of me? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Profile


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Her name was "Bad Girl"  and w.editing, she kicked ass! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I like the first one better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> She reminds you of me? lol



Some of the shots in the movie, and just a tiny bit! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob just gave me $1200 ...I have to go make him a steak now, lol...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Some of the shots in the movie, and just a tiny bit!
> 
> DP



Funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Tomorrow is Abs and Cardio


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.countingdown.com/movies/bulletproofmonk/multimedia/images

Done...no big deal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rob just gave me $1200 ...I have to go make him a steak now, lol...BRB



That's like 1/2 a boob? 

For your website?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

No Shoulders?

What movie was it again?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

No...lol...for my boobs...I'm up to a whole one now...maybe even 1.25


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulletproof Monk!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I never even heard of it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...lol...for my boobs...I'm up to a whole one now...maybe even 1.25



Canadin Doctors must work for Autographed Pictures 

I don't have to pay for your website do I?

Hey...I said day off (abs and cardio)...read your tired ass entries, your tired and just went 3 days in  rows?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

What was that.."A Minute Steak?"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

No! lol...but that would be funny if you did 

Ok...I know...I am tired, but it feels like I should work...and carbing up on an off day seems odd?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What was that.."A Minute Steak?"



Hell no..._I_ don't cook it...George Foreman does  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No! lol...but that would be funny if you did
> 
> Ok...I know...I am tired, but it feels like I should work...and carbing up on an off day seems odd?



It will work out fine....35 minutes of HIIT w/12-15 intervals, 16 sets of abs.......it will be just fine! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

16 sets of abs?  ...everyone calls me the ab lady at work...but I fuqqing hate working abs, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm hungry...but I don't think I can eat...I hate that.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess I have to go make a shake...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

What are you guys doing tonight...I may have to go early..they rented a movie?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob's watching the game, and I'm working


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

I just ate, and am hungry...fuck

What'cha working on?  Your list?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes...I said 4 exercises, 4 sets each!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

A new program for my soccer player...she's thinking about competing now 

Are you picking the ab exercises or am I?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Well...that didn't work! BRB...I gotta go find another fat source


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Get a long straw....I have to go really soon

You pick them, and I'll change them if we need to....make it hard please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

id you miss the part about the list?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

No...I started it   lol

Well...I will just decide when I get to the gym, lol.

So ...how low are my calories allowed/supposed to be?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *id* you miss the part about the list?




Just look at your spelling...disgraceful


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

No lower than 1400 today please

and I want you to do 

these:http://www.dolfzine.com/page173.htm

and show me your W/O 

Sorry I have to go....

GNL  

Will check back!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG...my stomache is going to explode


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just look at your spelling...disgraceful



oops, DID?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay...I'm at 1400, lol.

K....GNA  goin' soon too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> oops, DID?



 hilarious! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Leave your W/O 

and I hope I helped...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok...I can do the prone pike


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leave your W/O
> 
> and I hope I helped...



GGRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!  Okay!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Check that ab thread for new ideas...try that BB rollout too!

GNL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I should be in bed now 

3 sets prone pike plank
3 sets hanging leg raise
3 sets decline crunch w/ alternating twist
3 sets swiss ball crunch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I should be in bed now
> 
> 3 sets prone pike plank
> ...



I am *ab*solutely sure you were just tired, and meant 4 sets each 

GML


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

4 sets? .... fuck....let me sit on it a bit, I'm sure I can see me doing 4 sets of each in a bit, just right now I'm completely tired and can't see it 

120 today, and for the past two days my lower body has looked thick as hell


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Fuq..why am I so tired 

I am not having coffee today if it kills me 


I don't think I should carb up tonight....maybe just have a srving of oats sometime during the day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

GML 

Tonight SP and oats only, 8 oz and 1/2 cuos please, real butter, no peanut butter! 

Your BW is fine...hit your water please!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Have some green tea ASAP please.....I don't want you to get headaches and be tired!

So you understand now, that it is an OFF day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I had 1 tea and 1 green tea today....I AM tired, lol.

Ok 

I just want to go back to bed, not train...even others  Cardio will kill me today...I don't see HIIT lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

I *see* HIIT, but not til later, your day will improve..I will *see* to it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Fuk...I can tell right now that I am just gonna whip right through that ab workout...just writing it down made me tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

It's *Tired Week*  you are so very *On time*!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

LW needs you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

K...I have to go in a few minutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Are you coming back..site  or puter just slowed on me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

No...not till the afternoon


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Gotta go...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

My schedule is Bank..Abs, maybe shopping, out of chicken, store all day.....

If you go early, I shop early....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Have a gr8 day......SMILE (when you pose today)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Posing is 2 X a day now BTW!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

OMG...I'm so fuqqing tired...I feel so weak and small...except for my thick lower half, if that even makes sense 

prone pike plank...10, 8, 8, 8
hanging leg raise....12, 10, 8, 6
decline crunch w/ twist....20, 20, 20, 20
swiss ball crunch....12, 15, 15, 13


30 minutes on the bike...TC...real fuqqing slow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I am so fuqqing tired I can barely keep my eyes open...I had to pick this day to cut out coffee. I so don't want to go back to work  I dont' want to move!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I have made it through the day w/o coffee...but I had 2 teas and 1 green tea today.

I haven't posed in a long time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Good W/O, Good w8 

What a day....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Good...bad...long...all of the above


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Mostly long......bad when people speak. good when people listen and communicate intelligently.

Narly business wise, so much more work lately keeping up w/it!  Like Monday's truck I told you was the biggest in history...well we are about to double that! 

So how was your day, besides tiring?

Also...I biut SoP a digital camera for senior trip next week, Got a $269 Sony Mavica for $105 after this coupon I had


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Good savings 

That was it...just tiring, really really kicked-my-ass tiring...work was alright...today's sugar-fest was a box of doughnuts, yesterday's was cake. I yelled. We're endorsing Mcdonalds at the moment...last month it was bodysmarts candy....I'm not quite sure they all realize it's a gym.

I have a client who re-signed w/ me from POS...told me that she's enjoyed working out and that she has 6 months to live and it's my job to make the rest of her time fun for her.......love the pressure 

Other than that little rant, lol....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Your meals look good, bet the carb-up makes you even more tired


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Great, just what I need, lol.

...seems kuso's on a mission, lmao...entertaining.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good savings
> 
> That was it...just tiring, really really kicked-my-ass tiring...work was alright...today's sugar-fest was a box of doughnuts, yesterday's was cake. I yelled. We're endorsing Mcdonalds at the moment...last month it was bodysmarts candy....I'm not quite sure they all realize it's a gym.
> ...



Your gym works the the way our Government works....keep the people sick, so they (drug companies who pay off the lawmakers)  can make more money on medicines that keep people sick, so the they can make more $$$ etc etc etc

For real? 6 months.......I have a 6 months to live W/O stradegy! 

I still haven't done my rant from Monday....your's is


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Great, just what I need, lol.
> 
> ...seems kuso's on a mission, lmao...entertaining.



I like it!   I ignored the rest......you my only concern right now!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually...it was all the staff eating all that shit...and so one of the fitness instructors started saying that I made a choice and they shouldn't have to avoid it, blah, blah, blah....I was going to give her an ab shot and explain to the little fuck that I wasn't complaining, but I thought she might get upset


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

K...I'm going to put my oats on


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a gr8 pancake syrup for oats.......Ketogenics   goes gr8 w/cinnamon 

I remember when I gave you the "look at you, look at me" line the first time....and you said you couldn't do that...lol

You should have showed her abs.....and mentioned "My Babies don't eat like that!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't say it to a client...I can say it to a bitch eating a doughnut 

I want a flavoured syrup :sulk:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Robert has been sleeping all the couch for hours...it's all he does anymore  ...well, eat, sleep, and


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

That's who I meant!  

Check your list and other stuff.......LW


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Shoulders?

I had a DD about Hang Clean and Presses :lo:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Robert has been sleeping all the couch for hours...it's all he does anymore  ...well, eat, sleep, and



Add in movies and you have my life..plus a puter!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay...shoulders 

I'm still hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

How can you cook and eat SC oats in 14 minutes?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> How can you cook and eat SC oats in 14 minutes?



 *deprived* ....rob said the same thing  ...the SP was already cooked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Geez......you're gonna shit them whole 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Steel Cut Shit...

So you ready for shoulders?  Partner or not?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't know I haven't trained w/ her all week...she says she's coming, but I'm going early, and she hates that, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

K......this will work better with Losergirl


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Maybe.....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

1) Cable laterals, one arm, 3 X10, last set 4 reps then hold the fifth TUT, HOLD IT!   (Combat each other)

2) Same for one arm front raises, Cable , or two handed rope between legs

3) Squatting one arm cable rear raises, bend over, I mean it, head up, 3 X 10....then last set 1-0-4

4) Upright Cable, cambered bar, 3 sets and then 4 reps, 5th TUT

5 minute rest..... 

5a) Smith Shrug 3 X 10
5b) DB shrugs 3 X 8

6)  Nautilus shoulder press, 12, 15, 18 reps, same w8 :kickass:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

We don't have a Hammer Press  

Only nautilus, lifefitness, and BB/DB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Any will do, U-Pick!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I will do the nautilus...the lifefitness doesn't feel right.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

K......write it in for us? Please 

Does the rest sound "Doable?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

K...yes...it's good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

I think I'm going to bed now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

K.....I'll finish what I said I'd do...except maybe that search...lol

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

It's okay...I believe you...you don't need to find it 

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

GMA 

BW = 120 and I'm totally starving this morning 

K...I hate BD...I look in the mirror and all I see if fat, I look down at myself and all I see is abs. I can see every little change in my body and it's so frustrating...one minute I'm confident and thinking I'm going to do really well...and then the next minute I'm thinking I'm fat as hell and shouldn't even be thinking about this....I hate this time before a show 

I've been thinking about the final weeks meals, and after all the experimenting w/ tuna/shakes/carbs etc. I think I know what I want to do for Thursday/Friday meals but need help fine tuning it, and the rest of the week


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Do you have to work this weekend or do you close for the holiday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

GMLD 

Everything will work out, I promise....you're two days early on this freak, but I'm ready........

Calm,ssshh, little w8......make your shoulders bigger today and the ass gets smaller...it's that simple 

Leah.....don't worry....when we take away cardio and you POSE MORE....it will all come together.  We want nothing less than 6 L for the next 6 days!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay...I'm already at 2 litres and no coffee again 

Am I doing cardio today? 

What's LD?  That better not be Leah Dawn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Home for the Holiday.....  Work an hour tomorrow!

I'm glad, we will tune it, that is whty we did it btw......I'm pretty sure it will work...think GF too maybe?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I'm already at 2 litres and no coffee again
> 
> Am I doing cardio today?
> ...






Could be, but it was Leah Dys  

Your get a Liter early advice at wnso the other day is really good! 

DP

I would like hip/waist measurements next time your dry please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Are you coming back?

Your know..your kids don't really want to go to school today...isn't it a Holiday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

...and if you make it w/o coffee  AGAIN today, you'll be there....you'll see ad extra benefit in your body tomorrow!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks 

K....not right now though...my gut has two litres of water in it 

Yeah...I want GF...definitely better w/ it...but also a little starchy carb on Friday, but don't want to spill, so maybe a little less carb earlier in the week and a longer deplete?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

You do know we go "Private" in a week with all of this?  Taz is sworn to secrecy too. 

4 oz SP X 2-3

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a plan, and a post show PLAN btw!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm not going anywhere, they don't have school today, lol. I have to leave @ 9:45 for work though...back around 3ish then. ...depends on if I'm doing cardio or not????


K....I really wanted coffee yesterday...and by the afternoon I will really want coffee again, but I won't have it ...used to be never able to get up in the morning w/o it and never want it at any other time...now I can get up w/o it, but can't make it through the afternoon w/o it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Well tell me....I wanna know ya know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well tell me....I wanna know ya know



Soon.....soon

Rob needs to use his straps when shrugging


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

It's hard to use straps on behind the back smith, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well tell me....I wanna know ya know



K....Yes, you should do "cardio" today! 

*Butt I don't think your body likes cardio....and if you can tell me it hasn't done squat in weeks, we can adjust your Nutrtion and slow down on it, wean off!*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's hard to use straps on behind the back smith, lol



NO, it is not! 

Esp since the bar opens in a dirrection that tightens them!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

It doesn't like "fake cardio" ...by that I mean machines. But real cardio like running the stairs, kickboxing, skipping, etc...where my whole body is working freely...it's great. I think I will skip today, after shoulders...should be lots of fun 

I honestly don't think I've gotten(not a word) any leaner w/ all this cardio  But obviously I don't see what other people see? Everyone says I have that sucked-in skeleton face going on...but my ab fat is still there just as much as it was, I think any way. 

I would like to be able to do real cardio only...but it's much more taxing on my body and a lot harder for me to do when I'm tired and weak.

I don't really want to drop my calories any lower than they are...sometimes I'm barely getting 1400 ...and I feel like I'm losing the wrong thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

With the carb-ups...you are averaging 1500-1550..and cuz your w8 has stayed up, I haven't been in your face about cardio!  I do agree, 8-12 X 200 meter sprints with a 200-400 meter walk in between would be gr8 right now, or short hill repeats....if you can!

If we lose/wean cardio, we only drop about 50 kcal/day.....mostly likely the CREAM!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

How do you teach someone how to walk on a treadmill....I never knew it would be so hard


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Brief idea......

Saturday Night....enjoy yourself, Sunday, every other meal, find 3 things you crave, and eat 1/3 of each.....Monday back to business with higher P and F...and at least 1650 going to 1800 calories or more by weeks end...P may hit 240   It's a very ANABOIC, bt also LIPOGENIC time!  We must be precise! ;p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brief idea......
> 
> Saturday Night....enjoy yourself, Sunday, every other meal, find 3 things you crave, and eat 1/3 of each.....Monday back to business with higher P and F...and at least 1650 going to 1800 calories or more by weeks end...P may hit 240   It's a very ANABOIC, bt also LIPOGENIC time!  We must be precise! ;p
> ...




Is this a joke?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How do you teach someone how to walk on a treadmill....I never knew it would be so hard



   When I use to run a lot, walking killed me, one injured week I walked 42 miles (versus 60 running)....fuck I was sore.

Knees soft, face forward and up......keep a constant distance for the front of the frame?  Ankle throught the step...ball --->  heel or heel ----->ball


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is this a joke?



Do you mean like an ASS that won't GO AWAY  ???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah...I've said all that, she still doesn't get it...it's weird


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I've said all that, she still doesn't get it...it's weird



Try 1-2 % incline, it feels more natural and forces form on her!

I have to go in a minute....make sure you have your W/O and food, and have a gr8 day....I'll be around if you need me, but alone till noon..and it has been fucking busy! 

SYL 

  and I'm somewhat serious, we can discuss your Ass...err..options l8er


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't know if my ass is big or not...I can't tell, it feels small, my clothes hang off me, but I can't tell


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay?  I don't get it, but I probably won't do it, lol 

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Leah...you can't see your ass!  For normal competitor/model...it's a fine ass.....but for the perfection were are seeking, and your dress pics....we still want a bit smaller/tighter, with cheek dimples!   (the  ones on the side that come with leaness)

DP

You know...I can't see my back......Spain was making weird comments on Back Day too....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay?  I don't get it, but I probably won't do it, lol
> 
> Have a good day



U2 

You'll do what it takes! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah...not gettin' those, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...I have to go...SYS  Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...not gettin' those, lol.



Oh..you mean "Ass Dimples"...yeah...you probably can't! 

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...had a good workout, 'cept for the end...the TUT on the cables weren't very effective...it wasn't all that hard to hold it there, even once I hit failure on the way up, I could still hold it there once I actually got it up. And I didn't do 4 reps and TUT on the fifth, cause it wasn't enough...I went to failure, and then held the last one.


*Cable Lateral* 10/10, 10/10, 15/10, 15/5+15/4 ...so the first set wasn't enough so I did another 

*Cable Front, Single* 10/10, 10/10, 15/10, 15/9

*Bent Cable Lateral* 10/10, 10/10, 10/10, 15/7

*Upright Row, w/ handles* 70/10 x 3, 75/8

We don't have a cambered bar that I can do this w/?

*Smith Shrug, w8 per side* 45/18, 70/12, 70/10
*DB Shrug* 75/10, 75/10, 75/8

*Nautilus Shoulder Press* 60/12, 60/12 + 50/3, 50/11 + 40/7

I couldn't do the same w8...I'm sorry      



I only did 10 minutes of skipping....I want to stop cardio now...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...had a good workout, 'cept for the end...the TUT on the cables weren't very effective...it wasn't all that hard to hold it there, even once I hit failure on the way up, I could still hold it there once I actually got it up. And I didn't do 4 reps and TUT on the fifth, cause it wasn't enough...I went to failure, and then held the last one.
> 
> 
> ...




I'm Pleased 

DPleased


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

So I got stuck behind the counter for a str8 hour plus 45 minutes....I have concluded, that peeing is MORE important than eating


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Even w/ the pussy-less-w8?

Yes..peeing takes priority, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Pussiful, Pussiless, pulease......I would have raised the w8 the second set of laterals, bur who knew :shurg:.......Dr. J and I TUT'd on the 4th sets after 4 plates, did 5 reps at 3 plates and held for what seemed like forever, I liked to watch him shake so I taunted him   Laura held one plate on the forth set, and then we all repeated it for fronts...to much fun


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K 

My grandmother will be here in a few min to drop something off...so I'm here, but maybe only sorta


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

So WL bought me some chicken that he has a butcher customer of ours, trim and grind like hambuger.......OMG was it good, nuked it for 1.5 minutes, seasoned it, broke it up, flipped it, 1.5 more minutes......the 1.65 package gives me 2, 12-13 oz servings at 6 P per oz, for $1.46 per serving......I may never go back to "other chicken" :rules: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K
> 
> My grandmother will be here in a few min to drop something off...so I'm here, but maybe only sorta



Is she making a donation to the "Boob Fund?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

lmao! 

I don't know how you can eat nuked chicken


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

This is actually pretty juicy   But I eat it w/greens 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

What did you do before George moved in?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

No! I'm not telling her about that! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

We should have bought you boobs instead of a suit...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Not the microwave! lol...I had to actually cook


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I have money for boobs...you just won't let me get them yet


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Do you need me to keep those emails or can I axe them?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Did you see where i said i don't want to do any more cardio? How should I change my diet? ....**


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

1.25, while plural, is not a set of BOOBS! 

Ask Gabrielle, the most she has been able to do is 20 minutes of light cardio, for the last 2 weeks, now she is going to start light training.....MM would have been out, and FAME would have been a Pain........but you can't thank me for stopping you later! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm not complaining 

...and by the time I get to do it...I'll have enough for two full ones  lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you see where i said i don't want to do any more cardio? How should I change my diet? ....**



AXE em, were they informative at least, I think you know all that already?

No I didn't see........OK, this is only one week early....hit your water, stay near 1400 today...I want to see your BW  and condition in the morning, and we will talk about this tonight.......front/back pics tomorrow morning would help 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

GGGRRRR....I hate taking pics in the mornings, lol.

K...now I don't know...I don't want to go lower than 1400


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not complaining
> 
> ...and by the time I get to do it...I'll have enough for two full ones  lmao!



Full huh? 

I want to help pic em, I recently talked somebody into going 70 cc higher and it worked out  pretty well!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRR....I hate taking pics in the mornings, lol.
> 
> K...now I don't know...I don't want to go lower than 1400




I didn't say lower, and I didn't take awy you depriv8tion candy, I jst said today stay near 1400...if I could get you to pose 15 minutes 3 times a day, you mostly like would have to change anything! 

Shut up and do the pics...we are at a critical stage!   I want to see 11 AM prejudging....but at 8 AM so you can eat!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I still don't even know what all the cc stuff is  I just want someone to give 'em to me...I don't want to have to learn about what I should get, lol.

How the hell can you help pick them out you twit 

SO...I need to know what I'm eating tomorrow ??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I didn't say lower, and I didn't take awy you depriv8tion candy, I jst said today stay near 1400...if I could get you to pose 15 minutes 3 times a day, you mostly like would have to change anything!
> 
> Shut up and do the pics...we are at a critical stage!   I want to see 11 AM prejudging....but at 8 AM so you can eat!




K...we don't have a pre-judging w/ this show...because it's an expo...we do gym wear in the morning, swimsuit in the afternoon and evening wear in the evening...and that's when we get awards, etc.

Pose like BB posing or fitness modelling posing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya know what...I wish I had my suit now to show you before the show....myabe I should get her to mail it to me now, so I can show you...and then if it still needs adjustments I can still go up on the friday night and give it back to her and she can adjust it then as planned? Whatcha think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya know what...I wish I had my suit now to show you before the show....myabe I should get her to mail it to me now, so I can show you...and then if it still needs adjustments I can still go up on the friday night and give it back to her and she can adjust it then as planned? Whatcha think?



10-12 minutes of BB and then your 3 points and modified, shoes if possible, and smile ALWAYS! 

Sorry, got busy.......

I like that Idea, posing in it would make you more comfortable too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay...I'm gonna get her to fed-ex it to me this week and just take it up to her if it needs more adjustments on friday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I still don't even know what all the cc stuff is  I just want someone to give 'em to me...I don't want to have to learn about what I should get, lol.
> 
> How the hell can you help pick them out you twit
> ...



I know, and the person that gives them to ya, better be good, you don't want botched boobs 
We go shopping like we always do 
Same as you're eating now, just in a range we discuss


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

But you said to eat spareribs and rice...I'm gonna take chicken...am I still eating rice?

They're having cheesecake


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I'm gonna get her to fed-ex it to me this week and just take it up to her if it needs more adjustments on friday





I can't believe this chicken  is 75 Grams of protein, it looks so small when cooked


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't know how ground chicken can have more P than regular?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

No...I have fucking L/C Cheesecake 

Yes, include it in your totals...trim a few meals to get there, 1500 tomorrow is OK too, as long as your morning pics look good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know how ground chicken can have more P than regular?




I'm using 6 P per oz (uncooked) and eating like 12-13 oz, cooked it looks like 8-9 oz, and it was trimmed, definitely L/F cuz I'm blotting liquid not fat!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...I have fucking L/C Cheesecake
> 
> Yes, include it in your totals...trim a few meals to get there, 1500 tomorrow is OK too, as long as your morning pics look good




K...so yes to the rice...just make sure I count it. 

Am I doing cardio tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so yes to the rice...just make sure I count it.
> 
> Am I doing cardio tomorrow?



I'll tell you tomorrow!  Yes to a "little" rice 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...I don't even have to have the rice you know...it's white and wild...I really shouldn't have it...other stuff that's going to be there is typical dinner foods...carrots, peas, corn.

I can take a salad w/ my chicken


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'll tell you tomorrow!  Yes to a "little" rice
> 
> DP



I think cardio is making my upper hip bigger


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Tell me your rant


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay...I am going to pose, lol...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Have ribs and rice, don't make your family think you're the freak we know you are   (Just contol yourself, "Control" is my...err..your middle name, right?)

Cardio is over-rated, you know that......I put up w/you freaking out about being out of shape and needing it for fat loss, and it hasn't done a damn freaking thing except make you fat hipped, tired...and kick ass! 

I hope your smiling....I need the "Smile Police" on this one


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't even like ribs  I'm taking my chicken! lol

I need help on my posing...it's so hard to get my abs to show


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I am going to be super upset if I can't make this dress fit me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Two immediate tricks, lean back just a hair, almost like sitting into a lat spread, and  exhale as you contract your abs hard.....a slight side to side shimmy as you pull them in, (but becareful, some judges don't like that)  really brings out the obliques.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

When I suck my abs in, they disappear...it's almost like I have to "push" them out...but then I look reall thick


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

and I decided I'm not going to flare my lats...it makes me forget about my abs and they're too big anyway....funny...I was asking rob if I should be relaxed or flared, and I showed him both...started w/ relaxed and he says..."K, don't flare them"... ..."I'm not"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am going to be super upset if I can't make this dress fit me




It fit the other night, but it was very shear...I didn't see room for a slip! 

Abs con't....From pics.....I think you have the upper abs handled, it's gonna take more air expellsion to get the lowers, also, there are oblique poses that you should attempt, even though you will never use them!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Well...I have no problem bringing them out in an ab shot...obliques & serratus too... it's just trying to get them to pop when I'm in relaxed, or even a double bi. I can't fuking do it. And fitness modeling ...you're not supposed to actually pose, so I can't look like I'm trying to get my abs to show 

I'm not worried about the slip, that I can do...and the top I can do, but the slit is proving to be the most difficult


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and I decided I'm not going to flare my lats...it makes me forget about my abs and they're too big anyway....funny...I was asking rob if I should be relaxed or flared, and I showed him both...started w/ relaxed and he says..."K, don't flare them"... ..."I'm not"



Does my opinion count?  AFTER YOUR  last pictures I suggested that you "draw" your scapula out...w/o turning your shoulders in and down (sort of what we tried to get Leslie to do)...we talked about this!  It will still result in a wide shoulder, mini flared appearance, but be far more asthetic 

leasehearme:, don't make descisions w/o discussing things?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...sorry   ...yeah, that's what i do  ...I'll pose like that tomorrow to show you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

So...are you going to give katie some ab exercises Mr. Anti Bootcamp? lol 

I'm goin' to make a shake...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I have no problem bringing them out in an ab shot...obliques & serratus too... it's just trying to get them to pop when I'm in relaxed, or even a double bi. I can't fuking do it. And fitness modeling ...you're not supposed to actually pose, so I can't look like I'm trying to get my abs to show
> 
> I'm not worried about the slip, that I can do...and the top I can do, but the slit is proving to be the most difficult



Can the slit stay, I like it! 

Don't cry little w8.....it will be OK

So busy here...Incredible!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I can tell, lol

It's too high 

So...we're screwed for detours here, apparently they're too expensive to carry here...Aarron won't carry them


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you heard of the Odyssey bar? It's supposed to be a detour rip off...he carries that.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm rather tired


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

So...rob wants to take the kids to the climbing gym tomorrow. So if we go...that will be my workout  ...and I'll do arms on sunday...K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...are you going to give katie some ab exercises Mr. Anti Bootcamp? lol
> 
> I'm goin' to make a shake...BRB



There is a whole thread...and I'm busy as hell. maybe you could help...

Exhale and see your abs in a DB 

We bought 4 boxes of Oddessy, and they like shit compared to the Detours.....we are trying to sell them off cheaper!

I'm buying $7000 worth of Detours ($18.50 a box, my cost, your cost plus frt) to make it through the summer, we are looking at it as "too fragile" to ship in heat!  

Have to go

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

sorry...did you say you're sending me a box of detours?  

lol

K...SYS...I'm tired, might not be here too late


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...rob wants to take the kids to the climbing gym tomorrow. So if we go...that will be my workout  ...and I'll do arms on sunday...K?



I'm exhausted too...

So busy....

Yes, that is fine....as long as we do pics and you hit your food/water


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...I'm at 6 litres now...so anything above is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> sorry...did you say you're sending me a box of detours?
> 
> lol
> ...



you must be tired, it's affected your hearing...... 

I have to watch the Harry Potter DVD tonight that they just bought, so 9:30 ish to 10:30-11 OK  

gone now though


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok...I need you to decide for me, lol. I really wanna do the Galaxy Canada in sept...but rob is freakin' cause he doesn't wanna spend the money, especially after forkin' over for boobs...so, I'm thinking I won't get them and just go to the galaxy anyway.

??????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I need you to decide for me, lol. I really wanna do the Galaxy Canada in sept...but rob is freakin' cause he doesn't wanna spend the money, especially after forkin' over for boobs...so, I'm thinking I won't get them and just go to the galaxy anyway.
> 
> ??????




May we please get through the next 15 days first?  

You will only be able to do minimal Galaxy training while concentrating on MM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah...I took that out.

It's just that I have to register, and be invited, and there's only 100 spots.

It's ok...it's only like fitness modeling...not BB.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

No obstacle course and fitness challange? 

Only have 15-20 minutes...sorry

LW


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

No...I don't think so.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Then the costs are entry and travel?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Mostly travel


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Take a bus, and read a bunch......lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Somehow I don't think that would work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Carpool w/Arielle?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

funny....twit


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm eating ice cream 














j/k  ...but it feels like it, my shake is really thick


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

meals are updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

I have 5 flavors of powered Keto IC 

And 4 flavors of real L/C IC...w/lemon coming!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> meals are updated



"Perfect Angel"  When your eating 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

This'll do...for the next 15 days at least  

Hey...it's only 15 days left? ...I can handle that


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> "Perfect Angel"  When your eating
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry, changes in 8-10 days......but not big ones! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

What  is funny about my journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Nuthin'  

Changes to the diet you mean? I knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Leah......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

You mean Yes? 

I still don't know what you want..and I have to go! 

...and Yes, I am!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I told you...whatever ..it doesn't matter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

K.....I'll handle it....

GNL 

Will you be here in the morning.......9:30 ish?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes...I hope to sleep in 

have a good night Andrew...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

K...pictures are up...the quality sucks, they're very grainy for some reason. I forgot to take BW today  ...but I felt really good, thin and tight this morning. ...but I think you'll find a difference in my ass, unless it's just camera angle...I blame the cardio btw 

We're taking the kids climbing today...and I have to go eat easter stuff first, so I can't stay here long.

haha: ...obviously that meant "get easter stuff" ...must be subliminal typing ) lmfao!

This is assuming it's open today...anyway...not sure I'll be here when you get here is my point.

I need an arm workout though  

...and GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

GML 

I thought arms were tomorrow? 

How much time do we have?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah...I'm on the fence, lol...busy today so I should do it tomorrow...it's okay...just if the climbing gym isn't open today, then I was going to go today, cause I hate doing arms on sunday...but I'll just make it easy on both of us and go tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

You didn't find the eat easter stuff funny? I lmao every time I read it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Let's do the W/O if you have time......

I think your pics look great......enough lat, still could widen the shoulder another inch or two, looked to comfort zoneish..the problems are definitely the ass and legs, look like they are holding so much water, and the comparison suggests we allowed your waist to thicken to much....nice leaness, very very good overall symetry (better)....and I am OK w/the the idea of replacing cardio w/posing.....I give you tiredness, but we still need that winning smile, like I said, EVERYTIME you pose!  Make it part of the pose...it's gonna mean a placing!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I added more pics to my pic thread over there btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You didn't find the eat easter stuff funny? I lmao every time I read it



Yes, but you made me feel rushed beforee I started..... 

... and after seeing granola bars on your ass just now, I know you don't dare!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I added more pics to my pic thread over there btw



I know Leah, I'm moving/typing as fast as a person who HASN"T had coffee can!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

lmao!

Yeah...not likely...more like insane amts of fucking cardio


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

lmfao..ya don't have to rush eh? 

Though I am leaving in 15 minutes....you can take all the time you need


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Tris

1) Pushdowns ?G,  5 sets
2) Close grip smith, 4 sets
3) Dips between benches
4) Cable kickbacks


Bis

1) Two arm cable curl, 4 sets
2)  EZ curl 21's
3)  DB incline hammer
4) Hercs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

hercs 

I don't know how to do a cable kickback?

You didn't have to do it right away ya know  lol ...sorry 

5 sets?!?!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay...I have to go ...the gym is open, so I gotta get this shopping done.

SYS  ...and thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> hercs
> 
> I don't know how to do a cable kickback?
> ...



Yeah, because you don't do extensions



Bench str8 in front of a low cable but back about 18 inches to 2 feet, single handle, opposite knee on the bench, bend over, head up, elbow up high, kick back, 5 reps, then invert your grip, 5 more ...repeat for the other arm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I have to go ...the gym is open, so I gotta get this shopping done.
> 
> SYS  ...and thanks



SYL 

and thank you....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Went climbing...absolutely love climbing...My arms and shoulders are very tired though...my whole body is tired, lol.

Made it all the way to the top of the 100 foot chimney   

http://www.boiler-room-gym.com/images/chimney.jpg

http://www.boiler-room-gym.com/index.cfm


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Right so...I had coffee today...a lot of it, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had two this morning, and it was decaff and sort of just a treat...had no intention of having any more...but when I got back this afternoon I was dragging my ass, and I got a Tim Horton's small coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now...before you say anything, lol...I know you're right...to a certain extent...I think I can get away w/ a small amt of coffee...but clearly not what I've been doing, which is why I'm trying to cut back...I am getting better, though...I'm sure if I weren't starving myself I'd have more control and not want it so bad. I am not planning on having any tomorrow...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Went climbing...absolutely love climbing...My arms and shoulders are very tired though...my whole body is tired, lol.
> 
> Made it all the way to the top of the 100 foot chimney
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Right so...I had coffee today...a lot of it, lol
> 
> 
> ...



Leah..it's your ass


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

....K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wow!




yeah...way cool  ...it was very high, lol...and took a lot of strength and endurance, it was better than any cardio machine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah..it's your ass



So I just had 2 W/O's...Arms W/Laura, it went pretty well....she is showing a lot of improvement, and is very enthausiastic so far!  

Then went back and hit abs pretty hard ;yes:


1) Incline revers crunches
2) w8ed quarter roll-ups
3) one arm standing cable oblique crunches
4) BB roll outs
5) Dipstand leg raises w/twist
6) Ball Pike Planks
7) w8ed crunches, 2 plates on head


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....K



...and I don't see where coffee has helped it, or let you get away w/it!  

But it's your ass, ALL your ASS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

So I leave work and it's snowing, so I grab some bars for SoP and some cheesecakes for MP, thinking htey will be OK in the car.......I W/O...when I leave, it's like sunny, drying, the roads are steaming, and my car is like 90 degrees inside :crap:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

...I don't have to do that do I?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So I leave work and it's snowing, so I grab some bars for SoP and some cheesecakes for MP, thinking htey will be OK in the car.......I W/O...when I leave, it's like sunny, drying, the roads are steaming, and my car is like 90 degrees inside :crap:




That sucks...are they all ruined now? ....I'd still eat 'em 

...but you knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

What...an itty bitty ab W/O?.....not if you give Katie a program for me so I can rant and tell you some stuff at :LW:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That sucks...are they all ruined now? ....I'd still eat 'em
> 
> ...but you knew that



I can't tell you why here, but you will soon have........oh nevermind


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

K...I don't want to go...I'm gonna get shit for being so "tiny" and can't I just have _one_ glass of wine or a piece of cheesecake...it won't kill me.....GGGRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah...that's more than an itty bitty ab workout, lol....abs shouldn't take 45 minutes 

Okay! *sigh* I will do the ab workout for katie! GGGRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

When do you go?

ONE glass of whine is OK, one glass of wine is OK too, 2-4 oz...K 

No Cheesecake!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I wasn't gonna have cheesecake ...Dr. Funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...that's more than an itty bitty ab workout, lol....abs shouldn't take 45 minutes
> 
> Okay! *sigh* I will do the ab workout for katie! GGGRRRR



Who said it took 45 minutes? 

Thank you........I was afraid of making it too difficult, and I have not been following her abilites the way you have. 

The only exercise I did 4 sets of was the one arm oblique chrunch (I love those), the rest where 3's.....and I tried a set of Saxon Side bends, only used 10's....I have a link if you need it ,FI was right, those and using an Olympic cambered BB on declines rock....Dr. J thinks he is gonna get 25's on those (the declines), to me, so far it being new, the bar is freaking hard! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wasn't gonna have cheesecake ...Dr. Funny



Making sure, w'smallass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

So my hunger has been voracious! ;p


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I know what the saxon bends are


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Working on my rant now...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah...I'm pretty hungry myself....will likely only get 5 meals today btw...on purpose *STARVING*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Did you see my notes on why to post that picture?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh yeah...we leave @ 4


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh yeah...we leave @ 4



I'd better abridge and type fast....you will think I'm over-reactig...know that it is an on-going thing! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah...get typin' Dr. Ooops, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes...but I still don't want to post any pics


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

2/3 done....not checked for grammer/spelling...and I have to put it at LW


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...but I still don't want to post any pics



K...just know they are awesome!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Done..and it sounds stupid, but it's  been bugging me!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I have to go now 

Probably won't be back anytime before 8:30.

Hope you have a good evening (I know...it's afternoon for you )

I'll read your rant when I get home


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Crap and have good time! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I didn't! It was fuking brutal!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm able to go longer and longer w/o eating...or being hungry...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Meals are not looking good...maybe i can fix it, if I stay up until midnight, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Sorry 

So my story......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

...was quite the rant...but I totally see your point  I would feel the same! 

I left you something btw....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Laid down at 4 and opened my eyes after 6......wanted quiche bad for some reason, I must be lactating...so I decided to make a "nukable" version, never having done it before:

Sauted: Spinach, onion, red bell, brocoli, crushed red pepper, in CO
Mixed: 4 white plus 4 wole eggs, 2.5 to 3 cups cheese, cream, course ground black pepper and salt

The problem was how long to cook it..kept having to add minutes, ended up near 13 I think......then MP wanted it browned on top...so I topped it w/provolone and broiled for 4 minutes

Too fucking much work....now I'm gonna lactate


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh cool...I didn't know you could average the calories, etc. in fitday. Average for past two weeks:

source grams cals %total 
Total:   1437    
Fat: 67  601  42% 
  Sat: 10  92  6% 
  Poly: 19  169  12% 
  Mono: 13  119  8% 
Carbs: 51  172  12% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 162  649  45% 
Alcohol: 2  12  1%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Your meals look OK.....one glass would have been better, but no damage...I'd hold up here, no more food!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh cool...I didn't know you could average the calories, etc. in fitday. Average for past two weeks:
> 
> source grams cals %total
> ...



Wow....but I thought 1500 plus w/carb-ups...I'm slipping


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

lmfao!

Yeah...I think that's one instance where the oven is actually less work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao!
> 
> Yeah...I think that's one instance where the oven is actually less work



HFY...but it is fucking good! 

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

oooh....past week: 

Average Calories 
source grams cals %total 
Total:   1135    
Fat: 43  390  35% 
  Sat: 5  47  4% 
  Poly: 14  127  11% 
  Mono: 7  63  6% 
Carbs: 65  225  20% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 119  474  42% 
Alcohol: 6  40  3%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

They were small glasses


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> oooh....past week:
> 
> Average Calories
> ...



Yeah, but it's missing 2 carb-ups Sun and Sun......I haven't seen you go below 1300 except the 2 days you didn't post...something is wrong!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> They were small glasses




K 

There was enough for 6 people, and htere will be no leftovers...and the second's portion SUCKED! 

(what happens when you eat a 1/4 of a large casserole dish first...lol)


Tell me about your dinner?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

maybe it thinks you didn't eat one day...wrong denominator?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

It's missing one carb up...I entered thursday's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

They need to settle.....

So tell me, typical family zoo stuff?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

It was brutal...all night I had to listen to how I don't eat, i'm too small, it's not healthy, blah blah blah...fuck it was annoying


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I keep meaning to tell you...my cravings have been really high for the past two days...huge!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Does Rob defend you?

I use to get that shit...not the small and stuff...BTW, you should have said what you weigh 10 more pounds than last year...

So now, al there fat asses are on atkins, and we are like the family saints


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I keep meaning to tell you...my cravings have been really high for the past two days...huge!



Wow, same timing...mine too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't know...I guess...he was asleep on the couch for most of it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It was brutal...all night I had to listen to how I don't eat, i'm too small, it's not healthy, blah blah blah...fuck it was annoying



..and you fucking eat 6 times a day.....I read some journals while you were gone....besides you telling me I'm "funny" or "right" all of the time...the word "Nibble/Nibbling" kept coming up


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I really want to nibble!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Shit...I should have w8ed for your post, lmao!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know...I guess...he was asleep on the couch for most of it, lol



I've done that.....great defensive move


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I really want to nibble!!!!



LMAO  


Click, hungry girl!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

...yeah!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

K...I'm fuking freezing!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

K...don't let me forget to do the easter stuff


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Turn up the Heat?  But not fucking near me...I opened a window, it's to hot in this room


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

No...I almost never turn up the heat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I almost never turn up the heat



HFY!  What a woman!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=16069&perpage=30&pagenumber=11

Leg avi? lease

The dpleg one is the one we had before.....my MM avi is gone too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah right...but then everyone has to listen to me bitch about freezing


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh yeah...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah right...but then everyone has to listen to me bitch about freezing



I listen to you *explain* everything!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Let me know when I hit something you like, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

So I have been working on your posing routine to replace cardio


1) Front relaxed....hold 1 minute
2) 1/4 turns......hold 20 seconds each from here on, NO SHAKING
3) Front DB
4) Ab and Thigh
5) Optional Oblique (fuck I had one saved (page 62 in one of the Journals)
6) MM, fists touching or over then under, left to right turn
7) 1/4 turn, side chest
8) side tri
9) 1/4 turn, Read DB
10) Rear lat
11) 1/4 turn, side chest
12) side tri
13 1/4 turn, front lat
14) Ab and thigh Again
15) MM, hands on hips

Modifies

Repeat set!


EVERY POSE SETS WITH A SMILE,THEN LEGS, THEN THE POSE!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

another


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Let me know when I hit something you like, lol




Me Like, ME LIKE 

Thanks you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Frist one...I'm set, Thank you Leah!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't know how to do MM...I don't have to do that one do I?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Ok...that was easy, lol...you're welcome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know how to do MM...I don't have to do that one do I?



Not in comp, but again, it helps bring out cuts! 

It's kind or like a total body contraction, you've seen pics?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I've seen pics...but I can't do it...and don't want to...it's ugly!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Leah 

Please do it for me?  Even if you doit on the toilet, just fucking do it lease

Is my avi OK w/you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

I sent myself the avi, and saved it in the computer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Forgot to tell you, strong Beta competiion today....lol

Mr Huge arms did with two arms (Hammer) what I do w/one, so I dismissed the threat....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Looks good 

Honestly...I haven't even a clue how to do it...or even what freakin' muscles are used...I would rather concentrate on figuring out how to get my abs to show


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

You're a twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

I guess we will file it next to "Hang Clean and Presses" for when you get serious


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're a twit



Alpha twit to you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay



Do you really think I'm "giving in" that easily?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Looks good
> 
> Honestly...I haven't even a clue how to do it...or even what freakin' muscles are used...I would rather concentrate on figuring out how to get my abs to show



Um...ALL...maybe why they call it MOST MIDOL....... SUCKING PERSONS WON'T DO IT!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Only one?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Your attempts to upset me by calling me a girl fail


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your attempts to upset me by calling me a girl fail



Did you say *"Frail?"*  I was gonna say "Small" not Frail!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I maybe small...but I'm not frail


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

I AM SO FUCKING HUNGRY!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I maybe small...but I'm not frail



Too frail to do MM?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm not giving up that easy 

Andrew....Eat!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Hands on hips MM!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

...I see a red X

...can I have peanut butter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I see a red X
> 
> ...can I have peanut butter?



I see the picture, it's an IM link?


http://ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?postid=44554






Did you send Prince his check?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Well then...maybe you just need a change in diet


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Link doesn't work...can't access it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Link doesn't work...can't access it.



It's your frerakin post...

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showt...5&perpage=10&highlight=rita kaya&pagenumber=2


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

on the first page? that doesn't look like a MM...?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> on the first page? that doesn't look like a MM...?



It is, a vari8tion, very hard to pull off! 

Hands on Hips....my second page?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't know...I'm not there anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

So, are you doing arms tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Am I doing cardio tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm going to bed 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

You said "Done" to cardio...so you are posing 3 X 

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Remind me, I just had a good observation....

GML in advance


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I need you to decide for me, lol. I really wanna do the Galaxy Canada in sept...but rob is freakin' cause he doesn't wanna spend the money, especially after forkin' over for boobs...so, I'm thinking I won't get them and just go to the galaxy anyway.
> 
> ??????



Get the boobs, they are a permanent change that will get you the most return for your money. And no, I'm not saying this cause I want to play with 'em.  As you well know, I am strictly an assman.  I personally couldn't care about boobs. 

The Galaxy, maybe we can swing it if it means that much to you. Maybe you will just have to go alone, we'll have to see.

I guess this means more overtime....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Get the boobs, they are a permanent change that will get you the most return for your money. And no, I'm not saying this cause I want to play with 'em.  As you well know, I am strictly an assman.  I personally couldn't care about boobs.
> 
> The Galaxy, maybe we can swing it if it means that much to you. Maybe you will just have to go alone, we'll have to see.
> ...




 I can't go alone! lol

It's okay...I decided I won't do the Galaxy, maybe next year. ...I just thought it would be good for publicity cause it's the first year it's being run...so it will be scrutinized by everyone. 

Thanks though


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Remind me, I just had a good observation....
> 
> GML in advance



GMA....I didn't get to bed till 1:30  

I will die today


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

OMG....my house in crawling in chocolate!!!      ...good chocolate too, not crappy kids chocolate!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

K...I really really need to go over the final week's meal plan ...today please 

BW = 120 ...I'm totally feeling SLB like...hoping a workout and a carb up will help w/ that


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Carb cravings are really high today! ...everything, really stupid things like yogurt! 



K....shower...left ya something


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

K so...I'm gonna cry if I don't get this ab thing soon 

I fucking can't get it, and it's so frustrating. I'm not sure, but I think the problem is when I activate TVA my abs disappear...sounds simple enough to correct if that is the problem...but I don't know how to not activate my TVA and get just rectus


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....my house in crawling in chocolate!!!      ...good chocolate too, not crappy kids chocolate!



If its any help (which I'm sure its not) I feel your pain.  I'm about to leave and spend the entire day and evening with my family.  There is going to be lots of yummy chocolate and my Aunt made her Turtle Cheesecake.  Thats just the start never mind dinner, garlic mashed potatoes being one of my fav.  I packed chicken. 

  Happy a Happy Easter anyway!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let's do the W/O if you have time......
> 
> I think your pics look great......enough lat, still could widen the shoulder another inch or two, looked to comfort zoneish..the problems are definitely the ass and legs, look like they are holding so much water, and the comparison suggests we allowed your waist to thicken to much....nice leaness, very very good overall symetry (better)....and I am OK w/the the idea of replacing cardio w/posing.....I give you tiredness, but we still need that winning smile, like I said, EVERYTIME you pose!  Make it part of the pose...it's gonna mean a placing!




I didn't even see this the other day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If its any help (which I'm sure its not) I feel your pain.  I'm about to leave and spend the entire day and evening with my family.  There is going to be lots of yummy chocolate and my Aunt made her Turtle Cheesecake.  Thats just the start never mind dinner, garlic mashed potatoes being one of my fav.  I packed chicken.
> 
> Happy a Happy Easter anyway!



Yes...it does help actually...I did the family dinner thing yesterday...all day I had to listen to how I don't eat, and I'm too small, etc...so fuking annoying, lol.

At least today it's just my kids, and they're better than the rest of the family...Taylor even left a letter for the Easter Bunny, asking if he could spare a sugar free chocolate for me 

Happy Easter Jodi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tris
> 
> 1) Pushdowns ?G,  5 sets
> ...



*Can the 21's be #3 instead?*




> Yeah, because you don't do extensions
> 
> *I will do lying extensions and DB extensions...I just can't do cables!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

GML  

Let me catch up.......I went to bed l8 too... 

Let's see....

I think it's awesome that you have such a supportive spouse, when I raced 30 weeks a year, which meant travel  and $$ about 1/3 of the time, equipment, shoes once a month, and getting up early, plus sometimes long hours training....I wish that I had had that much suuport!  4 U


You are Flat and SLB for reason, you know it goes with the last fat loss push at this point, we need you to shed 1/2 to 3/4 pound in the next 10 days! 

The Ab thing......I want to look one more time, but I don't think you expel enough air, and although you lean back, I don't think you "cradle" for lack of a better word....it's the contraction that draws your abs closer and tigher, almost as if you are shortening your spine from the front side, by sitting into a pose w/o loss of posture 

BTW...I just fucking hurt myself doing it just now after ab day so I could desribe it to you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Taylor even left a letter for the Easter Bunny, asking if he could spare a sugar free chocolate for me
> 
> Happy Easter Jodi



Awesome  

Ditto Jodi!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Can the 21's be #3 instead?*



Yes, but the cable kickback with 2 grips and continuous tension is a totally better hit.........you'll never go back to DB's once you get this!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I think it's awesome that you have such a supportive spouse,
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, but the cable kickback with 2 grips and continuous tension is a totally better hit.........you'll never go back to DB's once you get this!
> 
> DP




k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Big K's always! 

Try poushng forward from the inner ab wall with your air out, try pulling back inward also 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

k...I need to stop thinking about it now cause I'm just getting super frustrated


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

can you go to lw?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

so cardio is out...but I can still do it if I have the opportunity to do REAL cardio? ...like kickboxing w/ rob or wind sprints w/ mel?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Yes, and Yes, but nothing w/kicking, sprints/hills are optimal, but you won't get out of POSING!  

First...I have a problem...my clipboard it freaking out...sometimes shit disappears when I paste?  Previous stuff.....aslo when I edit, I have a cursor, not a color block...then al of a sudden I lose 1/2 a sentace or more when I edit???  Any Ideas?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

So ...no coffee today huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, and Yes, but nothing w/kicking, sprints/hills are optimal, but you won't get out of POSING!
> 
> First...I have a problem...my clipboard it freaking out...sometimes shit disappears when I paste?  Previous stuff.....aslo when I edit, I have a cursor, not a color block...then al of a sudden I lose 1/2 a sentace or more when I edit???  Any Ideas?




I hate posing right now! 

No kicking.

I dunno?  ...maybe you need to reboot?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So ...no coffee today huh?



It's your ASSTER...err.. Kiester...err...Easter!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate posing right now!
> 
> No kicking.
> ...




Just happened to me at LW, lost Thursday, I hate it when I lose a day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I think 12 litres is too dangerous


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Schedule?  

I'm being asked for a "Special" Easter Breakfast....um...Spinach quiche sounds good 

So does Huevos Rancheros on low carb tortillas, but I don't eat those or beans! 

...and I'm the one who qouted that a "Real Man" can't even say qwiiichee! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think 12 litres is too dangerous



Not spread out, w/minerals.  The danger lies in getting it w/in to short of time  

Call it 11 if you want, just no "secrets" here!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't even know what those things are, lol.

Going to the gym @ 12:30...I should go shopping for my dress stuff...but I don't think anything is open today, so I'm going to leave it to the last possible moment  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Well how the hell am I going to get that much unless I drink a lot of it at a time, lol....to get 6 in I have to drink 2 litres in an hr  in the morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

What things?  Huevos Ranchero are fried eggs, under cheese and slasa, over a tortilla covered w/frijoles (beans)

Make the water happen, 2 L in the morning, pump and pose, 1.5 more......then one L an hour!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Well that sounds fuking deliscious, lol.

I'll try!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't even know what those things are, lol.
> 
> Going to the gym @ 12:30...I should go shopping for my dress stuff...but I don't think anything is open today, so I'm going to leave it to the last possible moment  lol



Making breakfast while I reboot, movies in l8 morning...if the garage gets cleaned today, it will be a greentea/guarana miricle! 

I will put  a lot of time/effort and brain power into youe plan TODAY, we have a week you know...and if you intend to be a procrastin8tor, versus a "planner"  we are WAY ahead of schedule!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well that sounds fuking deliscious, lol.
> 
> I'll try!



Was 4 years ago...is that the way that delicious is spelled?  I must have "gotten" it wrong all these years, fuck!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

No...I want to be a planner, that's why I needed to start it today 

K...I'm making a shake too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Was 4 years ago...is that the way that delicious is spelled?  I must have "gotten" it wrong all these years, fuck!




Hell no...thanks for pointing out my first and only spelling mistake Dr. Grammar  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

BBS MS. Planner 

I've been w8ing for this day......just don't over plan and tax your source! 

DPlanner's Helper!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

K...gettin' off this puter...have a good day  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...gettin' off this puter...have a good day  SYS



OK, that's the last friggin' quiche I make...too much work, even in a microwave! 

Have a gr8 day.....I'll take care of the planning when I can


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Fuck...I'm so not into my workouts  ...I was glad to get to the gym but once I started working I was just going through the motions

*Rope pressdown* 50/12, 50/12, 60/10, 60/10, 70/8

*CG Bench, w8 per side* 20/10 x 4

*Bench Dips* 45/10, 70/10, 90/10

Shoulders were sore from yesterday

*Cable kickbacks* 10/10, 10/8, 10/10, 10/12

I did another set cause I didn't feel like my tri workout was going well...didn't like the one grip cause I only got 8 on it.


* 2 arm cable curl* 50/12, 55/12, 60/10, 65/8

*Incline Hammer* 15/10, 20/6 x 2

*21's* 30/21 x 3

*Hercules curls* 30/8, 25/10 x 2


So glad for no cardio 

It's 3 o clock...time to coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I am going to choke my children today Fuck!

No coffee yet...I'm cleaning my ass off


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

OMG! I am STARVING today!!!!!!! And I don't have any veggies today to fill me up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Water?  Water is good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell no...thanks for pointing out my first and only spelling mistake Dr. Grammar  lol



First? What Mistake...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

6+ litres...plus herbal tea....still starving!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am going to choke my children today Fuck!
> 
> No coffee yet...I'm cleaning my ass off



Sugar huh?

So we just bought 'Peeps" as a joke, all four colours, pink, purple, yellow, and blue ...little marshmellow chickens in two rows in a tray...$,25 ea......lol

And saw "Anger Management!"  Funny, but not incredible


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 6+ litres...plus herbal tea....still starving!!!!!!



Another theme from the Journals...STARVING = FAT BURING!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

What's that? candy? ....  ... lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

So something serious for a second...maybe it will  help in your next meeting at work.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's that? candy? ....  ... lol



SoP is takig it to school as a joke!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Well fat burning sucks!


I just emailed http://www.eliteathlete.ca/index.htm and asked if they'd represent me.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So something serious for a second...maybe it will  help in your next meeting at work.....



what?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Can I please, please, please w/ sugar-free syrup on it have peanut butter w/ my carb up tonight instead of butter? Pwetty Pwease?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

On Friday...a Fireman that I have trained before comes in the store...and says guess what I just had to do.....

They (club personnel) came and got him as he was finishing his W/O saying someone was having a seizure in the locker room....He yells at them, if someone is having a seizure, call 911....and they are like Oh, no...we just want you to look at him....that club has a fairly long walk to the locker room

They get there, 2 paramedic trained firefighters, and the guy is having a major coronary...they work on him for as long as they can, and the lose him...then he says guess who it was....?

Was a guy I use to workout with, an ex cop, runner, guy in gr8 shape....Dennis, now 51...really very sad 

Anyway, point being, call 911 or whatever the Canadian number is early.....Brad, the Fireman thinks they could have saved him with a defib unit (AHD?) had the club had one, as there are always emergency trained people W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well fat burning sucks!
> 
> 
> I just emailed http://www.eliteathlete.ca/index.htm and asked if they'd represent me.



Haven't you looked at them before? 

Looks interesting!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I please, please, please w/ sugar-free syrup on it have peanut butter w/ my carb up tonight instead of butter? Pwetty Pwease?



After wine and rice?  If you don't have coffee, maybe!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

OMG...that's sad!  So sorry...

We actually had a boy pass out at the gym recently...he's severely overweight w/ high BP. 

Sorry Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> After wine and rice?  If you don't have coffee, maybe!




 I haven't had coffee  ...thank you 

You told me to have the rice  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Haven't you looked at them before?
> 
> Looks interesting!




I've considered them before yes....now I think I'm ready to do it...dammit! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm OK .....I feel bad for his family.....

I think the best that can come out of it is that is hastens the response and the level of equipment so the there is no "Next Time!"  

Sort of why I'm telling you....clubs need to have preparedness drills and plans!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've considered them before yes....now I think I'm ready to do it...dammit! lol



So they are like agents?  They get a percent of everything, inc modeling?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't had coffee  ...thank you
> 
> You told me to have the rice  lol



I know...but you missed the "maybe"  Have you had any candy/chocolate today?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm OK .....I feel bad for his family.....
> 
> I think the best that can come out of it is that is hastens the response and the level of equipment so the there is no "Next Time!"
> ...




I agree...scary stuff!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know...but you missed the "maybe"  Have you had any candy/chocolate today?




No! ....are you telling me I can have some?  lol 

Yes..they are agents...and will work to get me good paying jobs...and promote me...and then they get a cut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

My fear is that they will overbook you and interfere with your plans and goals, otheriwse I thin k it's a good thing 

When is the carb-up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Crap...I had something I was gonna do in the thank you DP thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Time to eat

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

_That_ is my goal, twit! lol

Not till 10


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

So open it and close it again, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _That_ is my goal, twit! lol
> 
> Not till 10



What did I say/do.....

So I have 3 plus hours to answer you right? 

Will you be good that long w/so much candy around


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So open it and close it again, lol



It's kind of ugly there and not the intention of the thread, I don't  want to open it w/o permission and the offending posts deleted

I may make a post instead?

You really think I should?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

My carb up = 10 

Yes...I've made it this far haven't I...although if you keep teasing me w/ chocolate it will be your fault if i breakdown and have some...I actually gave my _grandmother_ shit yesterday for teasing me w/ cheesecake... Don't mess w/ a carb-depleted, sugar-deprived woman!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

No...probably not, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

So are you saying your goals is carbs....to make it to carbs, or to be overbooked? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

My goal is to get my face in a magazine and get friggen paid for it. How can being overbooked w/ work interfere w/ my goals...it is my goal! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

So what I was going to do, is that I promised Taz that I would give him some direction by the weekend...I thought I could mention his other pics, the water drop and what it showed, and what I think he should plan on by the way of competing.

That thread was perfect, because it would have cleaned up some mystery of the pics and what it takes and given him his props....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Yeah...starting another thread wouldn't go over well then ...why don't you just delete the offending posts and re-open?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Somebody's turned off the cookies and I can't figure out how to turn them back on 


K...I am literally counting the minutes to my next meal!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My goal is to get my face in a magazine and get friggen paid for it. How can being overbooked w/ work interfere w/ my goals...it is my goal! lol



I don't like your tone 

Leah, you tell me you love BB and want a Pro Card, you tell me you want to do well at FAME, you tell me Galaxy would be nice......ALL of those take training/diet....and one or two shoots a month is a lot.....so overbooking is BAD...and it's not always on weekends...



You wanted Oxygen, I offered to help....you want boobs, that puts you out off business for a while......what you really need is more time in a week 

Aren't you tired yet?  Add in Travel etc...you'll get your goal, and be a basket case too...and I know the argument that other mothers do it......you will be sucessful...but if you want modeling, your serving the wrong masters...reconsider MM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...starting another thread wouldn't go over well then ...why don't you just delete the offending posts and re-open?




Is it my place or do I ask Prince first?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Somebody's turned off the cookies and I can't figure out how to turn them back on
> 
> 
> K...I am literally counting the minutes to my next meal!!!!!



In your options, it says view w/cookies


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Andrew....fitness modelling has always been my main objective. BB and fitness is a hobby, and a means to get there. Even a getting a Pro card is only going to help w/ modeling...yes, competing is important to me, but I want the modeling to work...and I don't want to do figure modeling...I can make lots of money figure modeling, if I decided to go full nude...I _want_ to do fitness modeling.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I'd ask Prince and/or Tank


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew....fitness modelling has always been my main objective. BB and fitness is a hobby, and a means to get there. Even a getting a Pro card is only going to help w/ modeling...yes, competing is important to me, but I want the modeling to work...and I don't want to do figure modeling...I can make lots of money figure modeling, if I decided to go full nude...I _want_ to do fitness modeling.



And I'm trying to help scuplt your body......but you have to decide on MM, physique versus BB...I am sorry....You may have a history of wanting  too much, or changing your mind and not completing things...BUT NOT HERE, and NOT w/me....WE do all or none, and we do the GOAL!

I wish we could just concentrate on FAME right now, w/o invovling modeling/agents/descisions ....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'd ask Prince and/or Tank



I PM'd Prince.....I think Tank will understand whatever choice Prince makes, I understand his anger ....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

k...nevermind


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

I have to go tackle the garage...and MP is being a Pain about it! 

Please think this over.....if you are gonna go hire an agent w/o discussion, fine.......I do like to be included in your plans...and I will help you achieve whatever you want/need....but understand that actions have complications good and bad......like fish....you need to think them thru......and not create work you are not ready for or willing to do! 

I support you Leah, always have, always will


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> k...nevermind




FUCKING DON'T DO THAT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I didn't hire anyone yet...I told you just now, didn't I!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well fat burning sucks!
> 
> 
> I just emailed http://www.eliteathlete.ca/index.htm and asked if they'd represent me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Back in a while

Yes to Peanut Butter w/the assed meal....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Well...I don't understand why you're trying to discourage me. It's what I've always wanted, it's not been a secret or anything. Everyone is telling me I should and could be a successful fitness model, and that's what I want...but yes, I am getting fucking tired ....and I'm about to give up on it because i'm going fucking no where fast.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

you suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I don't understand why you're trying to discourage me. It's what I've always wanted, it's not been a secret or anything. Everyone is telling me I should and could be a successful fitness model, and that's what I want...but yes, I am getting fucking tired ....and I'm about to give up on it because i'm going fucking no where fast.



I am NOT trying to discourage you, and you need to go back and read this through, maybe even twice. 

I am trying to FOCUS you, help you to pick ONE goal and achieve it, to do it right!  If you use your memory, we have had this exact conversation before, been at these exact crossroads.....I asked you to choose, and you chose.  I never said don't do this or do that......but I have said that this or that will screw up what you are doing.  Isn't FAME the reason why you didn't accept more shoots.  I have been nothing but consistent and honest w/you.

Hopefully I have been a driving force in helping you achieve your goals, not keeping you  from them.  If I let you eat/train and go about things the way you want to, I'm not sure you'd being seeing the same results.....I really think from you posts re: your coach, I have made a difference.  Please have some perspective, read the part where it says I support you....Please?

I'll be back only when there is an apology.....I don't suck, not now, not ever!  I care!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm sorry

I don't want to talk about this anymore....sorry for bringing it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Chest?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

ok

...i'm going to bed in a minute...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Go ahead.....I'll leave it

GNL 

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm sorry too.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

1) Low Incline Smith, 3 sets, then quad drop

2) Flat DB, palms facing, 3-4 sets

3a)  Cable flyes, bottom up
3B)  Swiss ball cable flyes, still at the bottom

4) Machine Press  2-0-8 , 3 sets

5a) Low incline super slow 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Update your meals please before you forget? 

GML  In Advance

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Leah...Jodi has been on ZZ in the low 1400's....180 P 20 C 72 F

6 meals w/Cardio 2 X for 15

She wants different, see her Journal please 

What do you think of 3 meals, 35 P  20 C 5 F for  795 cals, then 2 meals at 35 P 0 C 15 F for 550 cals, total 175 P  60 C 45 F for 1345 cals in 5 meals 

Plus a fat burning stack (DP's) and Cardio X 3 @ 25 min , 2 HIIT, one uphill walking or biking

???

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

GM 

Thanks for the workout.

BW = 119 ....how come I weigh less after a carb up?

K...but I think she should have a(nother) cheat day before she starts it 

K on the cardio too, I think she needs it, ...and also, would like to see a different leg workout, I know she's already changed it a bit...but would like to get rid of static machines where she's sitting, like LP & LE and do more exercises where she's moving....DB lunges, Smith lunges, BB squats high rep (not smith squats), step ups and even some plyometric work if she can.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Update your meals please before you forget?
> 
> DP



done


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GM
> 
> Thanks for the workout.
> ...



GML 

Cuz you're a good freak? 

K....I think see is gonna need ALL the exercises for legs, for variety and hittling at angles, not a program, she is ready for custom each week...and I basically agree, less of what she has been doing....I just want to see volume, 24 sets or more plus calves 

..and I think the carbs should be oats, apple, GF  for a while.........

I'm w8ing for a truck call now, will you give it to her please >


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

BANANA THIEVES?  In the last 2 weeks of a cut...most unacceptable!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

K...if I have time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Is there a smilie shortage? 

Sorry, forgot you have hard Monday's too...I'll do it if I get back and you haven't


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok 

I keep forgetting to write my one client's appt's in my book...fuking mental block or something.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

I had a class in college like that...it was on a Friday, so I missed it like 6 out of 15 weeks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah...when I feel like posting on the board....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm glad you're talking to me then....thank you! 

This truck is gonna screw w/my W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Leah, I know you have to go in a minute...

Please, cheer up, have a good day and W/O 

lease

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Why? 

I don't want to workout....or work, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Why the truck, why have a good day?

The truck is huge...and it's late...I'll be lucky to get home to eat and shower....may do that now...and it still could cut into W/O time 

Why have a good day.....because everyday I see people that have it really fucking bad, like they are dying.......and WE have so many things to be thankful for, and good things in our life!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm not going for about 25 minutes 

Thanks  You have a good day too....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I meant the truck twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why?
> 
> I don't want to workout....or work, lol.



...and you're allowed a minor freakout this week, but Leah...FAME is the step you were talking about, the one the get's you/us closer to OUR goals....want this, do this.......Please 

It's all gonna happen, you have to be postive...*I'm sorry* I lectured you yesterday......I was looking at a bigger picture at a time when I/we wanted to concentr8 on what was at hand!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not going for about 25 minutes
> 
> Thanks  You have a good day too....



They called, no warning, no extra minutes 

No school today or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I meant the truck twit



oh.......well then ignore the rest.....

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

K

No school today 

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

SYS...have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

can I have oats today after my workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

If you have to...not in the plan...and we need to deplete last night to oxidize properly 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> I don't feel like working out today...or ever. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm excited, only 2 weeks left...no, I'm not...I just want the fuking thing to be over now. ...and I am giving up on bringing my abs out, so frustrating...I'm thinking about it so much now that I can't do it at all



I'm making them w8....

Leah..it will happen, stop trying so hard! 

GTG


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

...okay 

Me too...SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay...you know you've been dieting too long when just can't figure out your schedule....I thought I didn't write asession in my book...but I didn't...it's not till wednesday. Either that or I'm just retarded


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't know where Lorraine's post is


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...you know you've been dieting too long when just can't figure out your schedule....I thought I didn't write asession in my book...but I didn't...it's not till wednesday. Either that or I'm just retarded



Just retarted? 

DP

Remind to ask you something l8ter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Comp Arena, 2003 Jr. National's 

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

OMG...what a fucked up day...I AM retarded!

Ask me something later


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

OMG...I am soooo starving!!!!! And I want FOOD dammit!!!! We have a really nice italian bread in the cupboard....I've almost eaten a piece like 10 times already...it looks so good!

...and I have a confession  I haven't nibbled in a long time....but today I had a really really thin piece of cheese, 2 goldfish crackers (WTF?) and I licked the rest of the peanut butter off the knife from Taylor's sandwich on that really yummy bread.

I'm hunGGGGGRRRRRRRy!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

My suit is being sent by tomorrow 

And Mindy & Jeff asked me to work the WNSO booth  (rob's getting in free)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I am soooo starving!!!!! And I want FOOD dammit!!!! We have a really nice italian bread in the cupboard....I've almost eaten a piece like 10 times already...it looks so good!
> 
> ...and I have a confession  I haven't nibbled in a long time....but today I had a really really thin piece of cheese, 2 goldfish crackers (WTF?) and I licked the rest of the peanut butter off the knife from Taylor's sandwich on that really yummy bread.
> ...



I order you to STOP nibbling !


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My suit is being sent by tomorrow
> 
> And Mindy & Jeff asked me to work the WNSO booth  (rob's getting in free)



Sounds excellent, don't committ to too much though...preserve your sanity during an insane time!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

ok...I didn't get to the last exercise, because Taylor had been home all day by herself (w/ rob sleeping, so not really alone) and I could NOT wake Rob up despite 800 phone calls and an alarm and a page, lol. So I cut it short to come home and check on here 

*low incline smith, w8 per side* 20/12, 25/10, 30/8, 30/7 + 20/6 + 10/12

*Flat DB, NG* 30/8, 35/6, 35/5....last rep on 2nd set and last set were regular grip

*Cable flyes from bottom* 20/12 x 3
*Swiss ball cable flyes* 20/8 x 3

That was awesome 

*Machine Press, 8 sec negative*  75/8 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

I sent you back a PM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I got it thanks ...and answer it as soon as I get settled here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

I have to go pick up SoP

bbs


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

No problem!

Oh, and try not to stress so much about the comp... you look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No problem!
> 
> Oh, and try not to stress so much about the comp... you look FABULOUS!!!




Thanks butterfly  ...I'm trying...but I'm glad it's over soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

W/O looked short but OK


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I somehow screwed up my meals today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

I feel screwed up today...is that the same? 

What did you do, little Nibbler   ??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Well...I screwed up my times for some reason


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah..time change will do that!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

so...that was it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, you still an hour ahead/behind...lol

So tell me about the Booth, the offer, Fame, your fee, etc


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I had emailed them about something...I forget what.....Oh, about when to register for photos at FAME, and they asked if I'd be interested in working the booth for a bit. I said sure if they could let rob in for free  lol

So...as soon as I'm done w/ the email for butterfly, I'm gonna let rob use the puter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

They sent me a E-mail about the event....HUGE! 

I was very impressed...

SYS then Nap 4 me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

They did?  ...It is going to be huge....3 day event, many speakers/booths, probably twice as big as last year 

K...going now...SYS  ..sleepy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Did you really get "HecK" for eating chocolate before it was time? LMAO 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

K so...I nibbled a bit more...on ground beef  ...should I add it to my fitday...or is it okay to just tell you...it sounds better if I just tell you and not add it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Add it, we need ACCOUNTABILITY! And we need to know why you succeed or almost suckeed when we look back!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Hell yeah...I wasn't eating it yet...but there was a whole table full of chocolate bars that was supposed to be for _after_ ...she went away and came back in like ten minutes and half the table was empty...she said "Guys! WTF!!!!???" ...it was hilarious


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Add it, we need ACCOUNTABILITY! And we need to know why you kicked fucking ass when we look back!




Okay 

but I didn't measure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

You're funny


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Back?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Sure...I was just looking as some wnso Competitors pics....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

and....?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Have you seen them?

Yes Please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Meals are updated


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

What's with the Schoolgirl Theme? LOL

Nice, he kind of avoided her ass 

And you meals are missing   There were indisretions today!
Are you serious about the eggs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

Back Soon!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

What about the eggs? 

She's way leaner than me

The rest of the stuff wasn't enough to add to fitday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't see her ass being much of a problem


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What about the eggs?
> 
> She's way leaner than me
> ...



And she has boobs....so what, can she pose, walk in shoes, chew gum and talk?  You are/will be perfection when it counts!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't see her ass being much of a problem



I don't see her ass


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

She looks good to me! ...well, everything butterface


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> The rest of the stuff wasn't enough to add to fitday



Goldfish?  Peanut Butter, Bread? (thinking of it counts)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> She looks good to me! ...well, everything butterface



I don't see her as competition for you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Are you telling me I could have had bread and all you'd say is I should have added it to fitday? fuck! BRB while I get some! 

and what about the eggs? 

...neither do I  ...even though she is leaner, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

1)  Hammer pulldowns
2)  Rope pulldowns
3) Seated rows, V-bar or rope


4a) One arm row
4b) Seated RG (palms up) on a st8 bar, Cable Row

5) Rack Pulls, 12, 10, 10, 8

Break

6)  Cable incline pullovers or St8 arm pulldown


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you telling me I could have had bread and all you'd say is I should have added it to fitday? fuck! BRB while I get some!
> 
> and what about the eggs?
> ...



you know...no FUCKING CHEATS!

The eggs won't kill you!   Iwas questioning about your comment that they would "fuk you up"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh...cause they were not omega eggs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Rope pulldowns?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

4a) One arm row
4b) Seated RG (palms up) on a st8 bar, Cable Row


I hate supersetting a one arm exercise w/ a 2 arm exercise  doesn't that bug you? lol ...it's not even!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rope pulldowns?



Yeah....taller people can't get a stretch, but you can, and a gr8 contraction pulling right into your armpits 

Or one handle kneeling from the high cable SS w/one handle supinated seated cable row


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 4a) One arm row
> 4b) Seated RG (palms up) on a st8 bar, Cable Row
> 
> ...



No..it doesn't bug me...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Well it bugs me...hint hint


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

I gave you a one armed  option... LoL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay  I'll do that


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

K 

GNL  

SYITM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

BW = 118 

Yet still no abs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

GML 

Excellent, Yet still no worries! 

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

w8 has dropped w/o cardio huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah...and w/ nibbling  lol 

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

You need Discipline young lady  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

I need food! I'm going to have bread soon  I'm wanting it really really bad! ...I'm nibbling on everything else but because of it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Fucking don't...you're "Almost There".......Leah, fill up on water and get it out of you're ass...err..head 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Shop today, what's the schedule? 

Buy Artichokes, they keep you busy!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh yeah!...artichokes   I forgot about them  K...gonna get some 

Have to work in the morning ...a consult and a training session...then gonna workout...also doing FUCKING ABS!!!!!!

Then I have the evening off 

All my students are leaving...I'm gonna have no $$$$ lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Want a good ab W/O......

K.....I work all day, will visit from there....I slept to much, and this warm Cyrstal-lite is no Coffee!  (but in your honour)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

BTw.......you have been slacking in you being my editor (skills), you have even quoted me w/o fixing things.....I fix your's, what gives?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Since you're almost out the door...

Have a gr8 Morning/Day, and a good POSING/AB W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

I dunno...depends on my mood 

I forgot to tell you...I had a coffee yesterday  medium from Timmy's, no sweetner 

I'm gonna do machine, SB, and incline reverse


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah...lol...but I'm coming back...don't have to be there till 10:30

If I miss you...have a great day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno...depends on my mood
> 
> I forgot to tell you...I had a coffee yesterday  medium from Timmy's, no sweetner
> ...



Yeah..you forgot all right...I was "Falsely" proud of you too 

Do a real W/O...my abs are still sore! 

I'll be here till then after first breakfast, you won't miss me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Falsely proud  LMFAO!!!! ...sorry...I forgot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Is there a problem w/my verbage? 

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

No...was just fuking funny 

Can I have oats after my W/O today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Ummm..what was answer yesterday? 

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

...K...just checking to see if it changed 


 I want this over!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

My consult cancelled...don't have to go in till 11:30 now...might go early for abs though, just so I don't skip them!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

I need an intervention! I'm afraid I'm going to eat bread today!!!! Or chocolate!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My consult cancelled...don't have to go in till 11:30 now...might go early for abs though, just so I don't skip them!



Go...and go shopping on the way back...get some chokes..HURRY!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need an intervention! I'm afraid I'm going to eat bread today!!!! Or chocolate!!!



Leah...be strong...I ask very little (yeah right), please don't be a ....










"FRAIL SMALL LOSERGIRL"  

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

SoP's High school was just on TV...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need an intervention! I'm afraid I'm going to eat bread today!!!! Or chocolate!!!



Hey...and when you get that Prolab Sponsorship...I know ALL the best products


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM THAT BREAD!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

....and 

















THE CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Spit that shit out and talk w/me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Hurry, before you swallow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

lmao!!! Ok...that worked...I won't have it ....I WON'T GGGRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Crap...I'm to l8...your ASS is growing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Penalty Ab W/O for evil thoughts?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

lmfao...I had a phone call 

Ok...I think I am going to go...and get some artichokes, and do abs...gotta leave this house...fucking phone!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Crap...I'm to l8...your ASS is growing?




shut up! I haven't had it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

K.....

Can someone please dispose of the Bread or Chocolate while she is gone? 

SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> shut up! I haven't had it



Pre-emptive GROWTH!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

No one else is here...only me...I could do it if you want 


fuck! I gotta go!!!! Or I'm gonna...SYS!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

I bet you could.....you don't really want to though...you just like to tease me...I know you'd much prefer 7 L of water to a YUCKO piece of bread! 


Speaking of which, we have a new L/C line called Todd's...and they have a Chocolate breakfast bread that I brought home yesterday morning for SoP...it rocked of course! 

DP
SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.toddsorganicbread.com

Also...there was just a SARS warning for Toronto...seems 2 health care worked may have infected 100 plus people...stay away from sickies please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.toddsorganicbread.com
> 
> Also...there was just a SARS warning for Toronto...seems 2 health care worked may have infected 100 plus people...stay away from sickies please




lmao...there was _just_? ....lol where've you been? It's crazy here! Rob has to sign a release every time he enters work saying he hasn't been to any TO hospitals or to china, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

So...I just fucked up my back again!    ...doing reverse crunch on the ball...*never* doing those fukers again!!!

Needless to say, I couldn't do rack pulls...even the cable rows put pressure on it   And now my left elbow seems to be interfering w/ pulling movements too. So it was a frustrating workout, which totally sucks because I had lots of energy...what I could do w/o Pain was good...and I just worked through the elbow pain on the one arm rows.

*Hammer pulldown* 90/12, 115/10, 115/8

*Rope pulldowns* 75/10, 75/8 x 2

Didn't get a good stretch w/ them on the first set, but luckily we just got a new shorter rope this morning, so I stole that from a guy for it, lol...a good exercise, but it literally crushes my fingers together so I can't get good w8 or reps w/ it.

*V-Bar row* 90/10, 90/8, 80/10

This w8 has gone nowhere in a long time

*One arm high pull* 50/10, 50/12 x 2
*seated one arm pull* 30/8 30/10 x 2

*Machine Row* 52.5/12 NG, 60/12 NG, 60/10 PG

*Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 70/12, 75/10



abs in the morning....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

I found my abs! 

I think I need to work them more often


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

See...I told you so...your ABS just needed to return from the "Nibbler's Convention"  too fucking bad it was being held at your house! 

..and I don't remember giving you reverse hypers this week......I'm extremely sorry about you back, glad you salvaged the W/O 

Busy here..... 

I had a gr8 W/O  no partners and only 7 good sets of Smith Incline 8,6,6,6,4,6,15 reps...felt  so good except for the "overspot" from MP and her partner,,,but I worked hard...then 3 sets middle cable flyes, and the SS you did yesterday, cable flyes from the bottom up w/swiss ball from the bottom...you're right, that was nice


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Toronto sounds like a great place to pack thousands of people into an expo/convention/show....please be careful!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Not reverse hypers...reverse crunches over the ball 

Good workout....psycho  

The only way to be careful w/ SARS is to wear a face mask


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not reverse hypers...reverse crunches over the ball
> 
> Good workout....psycho
> ...




What?  That was only 16 sets....lol 

I hold my breath when sick people cough on me...

So Carissa just can in unexpectedly...I'm headed home after a delivery, getting paid in Spa Credit for MP, instaed of $$$ of me....::crap:

I think maybe I should tan on the way...what'cha think 

D=P


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K 

There's no need for me to update my meals today huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

BTW...if a sick person coughed on me I'd punch 'em out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

LEAH, WHAT DID YOU DO? 

NO BREAD,  NO BREAD, NO FUCKING BREAD 

Hurry and tell I want to go home


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

No...I haven't had bread...but just about everything else trying to avoid it  peanuts...pineapple...meal 3 was a coffee only 


On a side note...my legs look awesome today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

THEY WON'T TOMORROW if you don't stop, please!  (it was cardio...and you'd better be posing  )

We need to get rid of the last layer of fluff...STOP IT NOW 

You're not helping, I'm serious... :YELL:

.and I can fix your back if you were here, I do for TG and Dr. J...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

I GUESS I WON'T TAN, JUST SPEnd my time on intervention w/you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay   My cravings are really really bad!  I'm posing 



I think I need a massage for it 

So...since I carbed up sunday instead of monday, and you want me to carb up sunday instead of saturday...when am I carbing up during the week? Wednesday or thursday? (please not thursday  )

(you can answer that at home if you have to go...I don't need to know right away )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Get the fuck out of the kitchen  and don't even think about going near it till I say so  

DPunish you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I GUESS I WON'T TAN, JUST SPEnd my time on intervention w/you




It's okay...you can go  ...I get to eat in 40 minutes anyway...so I'm gonna make a salad and nibble on that


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

LOL....I'm trying! 

Why's it so hard today!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW...if a sick person coughed on me I'd punch 'em out



After or before they hand you a bunch of money? 

You can Carb WEdnesday, IF, you make it to Sunday w/o giving me/us grief 

I didn't know "mean" was a smilie.....

Massage can be very good for you right now 

Make an Artichoke if you can't listen...and w8 to eat it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....I'm trying!
> 
> Why's it so hard today!!!!!!!



Well...we WERE burning FAT, maybe even off your ASS until the PinASSple! 

HUNGER = WHAT? :lesson:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> After or before they hand you a bunch of money?
> 
> *well after of course!*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

But I look good today, cause no cardio...and my BW is down...so it's not all bad right?

.......I know....bad!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

You need to fix that....you can have 3 artichokes a day, spread out, if you count them! 

GTG 

SYS  

Get some control in the mean time!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

U got mail!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K..SYS

Already had 3 ...all at once


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But I look good today, cause no cardio...and my BW is down...so it's not all bad right?
> 
> .......I know....bad!



If you want to look good at the RIGHT time, you stick to OUR plans...nuff said! 

Timing is everything...and you're screwing that up right now! :Iorderyou:

I'm gonna need a massage, you make me so uptight....lol, you love to get a rise out of me by being bad, don't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks butterfly


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

No I don't! I'm just fucking starving!!!!! lol

Okay...I WILL STOP!!! fucking dammit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K..SYS
> 
> Already had 3 ...all at once



No, you haven't 

The cash register has been going non-stop since I decided to leave...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

What the hell do you mean no I haven't...Yes I have! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

When?...you ate 3 in one sitting...how small are...err..were.. they?

Going


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

At my last meal....yeah, they're the small ones  I was going, but now I'm answering butterfly's email  ...so going as soon as I finish that 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Home w/$230 of SPA credit for MP .....that would maybe be enough to wax one of my legs...lol..if I were the waxing type, and I'm NOT! 

And  a nap is looking pretty good...I think I have your leg W/O figured...the first one in the CSH journal of yours....and to answer your question from before...

YES, you MUST update your meals today!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

See you after a nap and some blacked cod...lol 

(two nights in a row)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

This one? I thought you just wanted extensions and curls...cool 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Back Squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 145/6
> 
> ...




....and a razor is cheaper!!! 

Updating


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Check this out...I want to do something like this...something I (we ) can put together ...once, and sell it on my website 

http://www.sandrawickham.com/newmanuals.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Check this out...I want to do something like this...something I (we ) can put together ...once, and sell it on my website
> 
> http://www.sandrawickham.com/newmanuals.htm



Looks like she needs our manual 

Did I tell you about the training/nutrition DVD, thought I did?

She does consulting too, huh, I've been meaning to talk to you about this....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This one? I thought you just wanted extensions and curls...cool
> 
> 
> ...



I can arrange L/E's and L/C's....


..and neither a razor or waxing is fun....lol

checking


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks like she needs our manual
> 
> Did I tell you about the training/nutrition DVD, thought I did?
> ...




Yeah...I like her webiste...that's how I want mine...not mean design either, lol.

what DVD?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

L/E'S and curls are already there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

..and the cod never got balckened...

took it and chunked it....made a spicy soup out of cod, brocoli, water chesnuts, carrot , eggs, soy sauce and red curry paste...

1 and 1/2 gallons is almost gone...SoP and MP had seconds while I was sleeping....the cat is still sleeping


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> L/E'S and curls are already there




I know, but you sound disappointed that there where not more?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

oh...and I made udon noodles for SoP's


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

EEEWWWW...that sounds gross 

No...not disappointed!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I like her webiste...that's how I want mine...not mean design either, lol.
> 
> what DVD?



MP and SoP wanted me to make a training/nutrition DVD, thought I told you...we have the productin capabilities 

I'd rather do something w/you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEWWWW...that sounds gross
> 
> No...not disappointed!



Your palate is really sheltered.....we need to fix this shit! :now:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I like her webiste...that's how I want mine...not mean design either, lol.
> 
> what DVD?



I like her online training format...I'm sure not as comprehensive and pro-client as we were....her manauls are just icing for cyber-training sales..... 

I need to tell you something....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

LaLaLaLaLaLa...I can hear myself thinking...oh no, the agony


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Sites fucking slow!

So...ya gonna do the DVD?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Sites fucking slow!

So...ya gonna do the DVD? 

BRB...getting food


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Sites fucking slow!

So...ya gonna do the DVD? 

BRB...getting food


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh...I see you're back


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

was it not slow for you? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, you are a good editor..... 

No, slow, but not bad


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K so....add a slice of tofu, a couple cashews, and...I think a glass of wine to my totals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

You think?...cut it the fuck out...I'm in a pissy mood right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

You have a CONTEST in 11 days...less actually, get fucking serious! NOW!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

We're discussing...you shouldn't be pissy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Stop eating long enough to listen then......

No more time for this.....be perfect now!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Why does cardio make me fat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why does cardio make me fat?



Because it does me also, and I said it would!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

BTW...Nobody I know stops at 1 oz of peanuts...who are you fooling? 

And Protein Powder tastes good in hot coffee!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

I tried it once...it didn't taste good to me 

I did stop at 1 oz...actually, I grabbed a handful...and then wanted to find out how much it was so I could enter it, so i grabbed another handful and weighed it...and put it back...okay, I had 3 fucking peanuts from the second handful...Fuck! I can't get away w/ anything!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I tried it once...it didn't taste good to me
> 
> I did stop at 1 oz...actually, I grabbed a handful...and then wanted to find out how much it was so I could enter it, so i grabbed another handful and weighed it...and put it back...okay, I had 3 fucking peanuts from the second handful...Fuck! I can't get away w/ anything!



Do you count the ones that fall on the floor too 

OK, I really am pissy, held it for an hour, brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

I forgot is was Tuesday...sorry..I have to go, back at intervals


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Fuk....gggrrrr....k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

*Less Pissy* 

DP

If you have to go

GNL 

back in a few


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

GNL 

Site is creeping now...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah...I'm gonna go 

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know wtf or how the hell this happened but...BW = 118 still, and very cut, including abs and legs, and my waist is very thin and tiny  I wish it would stay that way, lol...and I wish I knew how to keep it that way or why it went that way in the first place.

 ...it's almost over, I can't freaken w8!!!! lol

I hope my suit gets here today.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

K so...can I do legs tomorrow instead, cause I have a whole of lot of stuff to do and never have time to do it cause i'm always training when I'm not working. K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

GML 

Of course you can..wanna move the Carb-up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Let's get some measurements then?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I did....still 27" 

I don't know...should I move it? I kinda want it now, lol...but I guess I could w8...which is better for sunday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

BTW..my body does the same thing....like my report said, last week was a "good Body Week"...and I have never been able to co-relate it to diet, training etc......some minor improvement w/o cheese, nuts and coffee....but there seems to be a "Periodocity" or cycle that I just can't figure.....

....and you always freak a little in the down cycle....

Know that flatness is next, late this week or next...and the we have a 95% chance of restoring you to greatness at the precise moment, (DP and w8 techniques and secrets)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did....still 27"
> 
> I don't know...should I move it? I kinda want it now, lol...but I guess I could w8...which is better for sunday?



If you're an "Active" little posing artichoke eater today (busy)...tomorrow will be better, legs create cravings...know that legs will blurr you for 2-3 days 

We need 26, NO FUCKING NIBBLING!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

My stomache is never this think during contest......no fibre 

Flatness doesn't bother me...I never even notice it...in fact...I prefer flat cause it's when I look best


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

and....GML 


We need to generate some $$ for this lame ass server to go away and for us to get one that works....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My stomache is never this think during contest......no fibre
> 
> Flatness doesn't bother me...I never even notice it...in fact...I prefer flat cause it's when I look best



"Thnk" THIN....LOL

You like flat?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm not getting to 26! lol If I'm not there today it's gonna be a hell of a long time before i get there!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

We are talking flat w/cuts...you won't like the deplete next week..sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not getting to 26! lol If I'm not there today it's gonna be a hell of a long time before i get there!



Bet me something important....9 days, you will be 26" if you stop nibbling/cheating, I'd like no coffee....but I won't ask that?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

GMA 

Yeah...I like flat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

There is Mercola on Soy and Testosterone today...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

What's wrong w/ flat?

I won't get there Andrew, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's wrong w/ flat?
> 
> I won't get there Andrew, lol



Then bet me, and play by the rules, I know what you want and you know what I want......somebody(s) are gonna win (almost wrote (Wynne)...

Are you coming back?

And we are talking about a different kind of "cutless flat!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

gotta go...BRB 

snowing here


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

By the way, as a Bonus.......I'll tell you about the 3 new Atkins Wafer bars......one is like a Kit Kat, one taste like a Girl Scout Mint Cookie, shaped like a Kit Kat...and one is a Peanut bButter version, all three incredible......4-5 Carbs each....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

It will snow here today to......traces now....lol

Glad it's not too warm yet, except in my house, she is killing me.....Snowed late yesterday I almost wore a sweatshirt, but the windchill. 10-15 mph was just right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

bbs, I may shower early.......My abs are still sore, but I may go early and  hit em again...that might be a record, since Saturday...lol

What's the day look like...I'm off early...may start writing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

You're not funny 

I have to work @ 1...all afternoon and back for 5 for 2 hours.

but leaving when you do


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

What's better for sunday ...carb up now or tomorrow. If tomorrow I'm having an apple


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

What's not funny..that your too "Chcken Shit" to bet me? 

I'm shooting for 10-10:15 if I go now.....

brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's better for sunday ...carb up now or tomorrow. If tomorrow I'm having an apple



Let me go...

I like tomorrow, legs will make you hungry...have an apple, JUST ONE 

brb, again


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

GGGRRRRRR would you answer the freakin' carb up question! 

I'm not betting...that would mean I couldn't nibble


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRRRR would you answer the freakin' carb up question!
> 
> I'm not betting...that would mean I couldn't nibble



You shouldn't NIBBLE   ..and you're getting too smart!

I answered it, I said w/legs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Why am I too smart?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I would think 26" would be worth it....I think you just h8 it too much when I'm right....I can almost remember that quote:



> I hate it when you're right, and you're ALWAYS Right :sourface::sourface::sourface:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why am I too smart?



You KNOW why 

...and I meant "getting" too smart!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Right now...food is worth it 

I just made a brownie


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Right now...food is worth it
> 
> I just made a brownie



PP , eggs and? 

Waist is worth a sponsorship, not NIBBLING


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

FOOD Owns you BTW


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

no egg...CO, PP and coffee, dry as fuck, lol

I have to go now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FOOD Owns you BTW




 Yep...and my family bitches cause they think I don't like to eat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I wanted to show you something...but it can w8

Have a gr8 day, POSE!  and Then POSE again! 

(use an egg next time)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep...and my family bitches cause they think I don't like to eat



Sound's Italian! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't pose yesterday  but, I will kick ass and own that stage 

K....I gotta go....SYS  Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

...and SMILE!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sound's Italian!
> 
> DP



Funny...I have a girl who's italian...she's always complaining that her mother tries to make her eat more, lol...WTF is w/ you guys and how come you don't do that to me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Always


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Funny...I have a girl who's italian...she's always complaining that her mother tries to make her eat more, lol...WTF is w/ you guys and how come you don't do that to me?



Cuz Bulking you was like pulling teeth? 

There is MORE to being Italian...lol

SYS 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't pose yesterday  but, I will kick ass and own that stage
> 
> K....I gotta go....SYS  Have a good day



Our deal was POSING instead of CARDIO...get with the Fucking Program w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I  have a fuking rant which has been building forever  which I really don't want to tell you about ...

Anyway...I had to go to a thrift store to find a red slip, if you can believe that...been to all the lingerie stores...no red slips...even went to a huge fabric store to get material...nothing...unreal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I  have a fuking rant which has been building forever  which I really don't want to tell you about ...



Well you always should tell me, you know that, and not make me ask 

However, if you write something like that...you should mention whether any of it pertains to me, as I am not having the best day, just learning I work the next 3 weekends, meaning 26 days str8...

Gr8 W/O though 

Leave the rant over there, off early I hope

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

No...not about you, but involves you  ...but not ranting about you at all 

So schedule change again...don't go till 6 now   changes every minute!

This site is very slow.

I have something else to show you over there too.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

BTW...I can't even enjoy coffee anymore w/o hearing you make me feel guilty!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW...I can't even enjoy coffee anymore w/o hearing you make me feel guilty!



How come I don't feel guilty or sorry?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Fuking GGGRRR!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> How come I don't feel guilty or sorry?




 ....Did I give ya one of those yet? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi...WTF happened to the site...Prince's Cheap Ass Server is really pissing me off!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah...me too  GGGRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....Did I give ya one of those yet? lol



Doesn't do for me what STFU does for Alkabob.....

Was that GGGGrrrr for me or the site?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

The site, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...not about you, but involves you  ...but not ranting about you at all
> 
> So schedule change again...don't go till 6 now   changes every minute!
> ...



I sort of had that much of an Idea......OK...going


But I don't understand the schedule thingy?

BTW...I was reading, assume you were to....my name gets used alot at ABC...and just found this....


http://getbuf.com/athletes/leahw_guestlog.htm


What'cha do all day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

That's funny! I always got email updates on those...but could never find the freakin' page they were on! 

I've been working on my site and pics.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

What was that about ABC? I never go there.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What was that about ABC? I never go there.



I just wanted to see how my name, and yours was being used....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

OMG!...stop that!    

take that out...I can't believe that shit's still floating around, lmfao


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Take those out!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you gonna stop nibbling and coffee for 10 days?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't stop coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Andrew...please stop


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

K  

But no more nibbling!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Leah...I'm sorry..they are nothing to be asshamed of, you have been helping people for a long time it seems


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Will you fucking stop!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

That wasn't very nice


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

There are more...so don't be BAD 

And I did say I was sorry....:forgive:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

If you do that again I'll leave


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I was looking for leverage to make you behave...not leave

Please forgive and let's move on.....please respond over there...

I am Sorry!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Eat Pee W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> k



your a good writer Lewah !


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I have my workout already


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Then I'll go pee extra...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14011&highlight=cutting+101


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't think they can use that after looking at it, making suggest our other articles?

News flashes:

SoP is leaving on "Senior Trip" tomorrow for 4 days..

Laura was offered a job as a cardio instructor at my gym...today she says to me "After working out w/you, when I watch other people working out now, I look them differently now...like as if they only knew" 

MP had a long meeting to today with a Nurse Practicioner that specializes in hormones and women's issues...she wants her to "Stop eating by 5 PM, eat more animal fats, esp beef and 'dark' chicken, NOT the light chicken (after MP has not done this for like 2 decades..lol)...we already had gotton a lot of soy out of her diet and more fish..she had been considering chicken...MP says to me  "I just felt that I knew a lot more about nutrtion than she did! "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Did she smack her for suggesting she stop eating by 5?  lol

Skyler's going on an exchange trip in a month...they're coming here first


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

With Americans? lol 

She should have.....but hell...I'm gonna let her try, it's bars, soy and turbo truffles that are fucking her up...I'd like to cook chicken for her, but have it be her choice 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

No...w/ native canadians actually


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...w/ native canadians actually


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

So...should I post my meals?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

What now...yes please...:shit:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Did you write today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you write today?



Nope, nor tan....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't get to tanning either 

updated...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

So did you have tofu in your coffee?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

or Flax?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

You think you're soooo smart and funny don't you Dr. Pain!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Post the fucking cream then Ms Crafty!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

It was added into fitday...I just didn't write it w/ the coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm going there again now, it better be written with the words.."DP say's NO DAIRY, but I'm so weak, small and pathetic with an ass that will never get there...I can't help myself! "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't look yet then!

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't look yet then!
> 
> BRB



oops....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

you're an ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> you're an ass



Yes, I have one!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I know you do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Wouldn't a yolk have been better than that nasty cream?

I should have never taught you about it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Yolk in my coffee?  don't be silly!


...then I'd be drinking milk w/ it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I imagined a box w/L/C bread, bagels, crackers, cookies, and tortillas in it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

I shouldn't stay l8 btw, w/SoP going away, some fam time?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

I wish!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

...ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

GNL  

(Chesegrater is your boy.....lol, he needs you to help him find the Journals)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

GGGRRR...K! (my work is never done!)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

GNPA...figure that one


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Perfect Angel 

BW = 117!!!!! 

I think I'll eat today!!!! :SLB:


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

Leah - Your comp is next weekend right?  

 on BW!  

What w8 do you plan on competing at?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I have no idea  I don't want to get any freakin' smaller than this! Whatever he puts me at I guess 

One more week 

So...my suit didn't get sent yesterday cause IM servers were down and she lost my contact info and couldn't get a hold of me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Do I have to do abduction today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Perfect Angel
> 
> BW = 117!!!!!
> ...



GML


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do I have to do abduction today?



Just say YES!  (So no, No's)

I think you'll be on stage near 112-114
You get carbs tonight....I expect 119 tomorrow...you WILL have to follow post comp instructions to be 114 at MM 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Whatever he puts me at I guess



I like this, I feel "powerful" ....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't like doing abduction

Well...how much fun do I get to have before I have to start again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

I was up at 4 AM when the fucking cat jumped on my back...then they both went to sleep near my legs because the were cold....fucking furballs...so I fell back and almost couldn't get up...that extra hour was good!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Not funny....and funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't like doing abduction
> 
> Well...how much fun do I get to have before I have to start again



I already gave you a clue.......Unlimited Saturday...you do get toast too....lol

Small portions, of anything every other meal on Sunday.......1680 to 1750 on Monday......higher P, most likely cream and some nuts, one sugary meal......by Tuesday.....we need to figure how to get the cals back up gradually to 18-1900


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not funny....and funny



I think that is  my "Life Story" condensed! :


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

SoP leaves this morning...we are both gonna go see him off at 11 YT...what's your day look like?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I already gave you a clue.......Unlimited Saturday...you do get toast too....lol
> 
> Small portions, of anything every other meal on Sunday.......1680 to 1750 on Monday......higher P, most likely cream and some nuts, one sugary meal......by Tuesday.....we need to figure how to get the cals back up gradually to 18-1900



Unlimited saturday?...that's funny since I can't eat anything until 11pm!

More like push that back a day!

And it still doesn't seem very fun


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Fuck...gone all day and all night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh...and I want to go do a Heavy Trap Session at the other gym.....but TG has been to "Bitchy" to be around, and my elbow took a beating yesterday, already did abs when I went early yesterday...

..um...so "How" do you take a day OFF? 

No...I have to do traps..Dr. J is away at a shoot till Tues.....and I will be training Spain and Laura....there is not much elbow in traps anyway?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck...gone all day and all night





Very Important day to PACK FOOD then? 


..and know I'm sitting on your shoulder at 3 PM, plus I talked w/your car......NO TIMMIES!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Not much, lol

where did she go anyway...how come she doesn't post now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL...you suck  I'll try...but I doubt it 

I didn't have time to cook anything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Unlimited saturday?...that's funny since I can't eat anything until 11pm!
> 
> More like push that back a day!
> ...



I'll make it fun......Yes, ONE hour, plus bread, jam, honey, chocolate and gatorade (don't forget) 


Sugar is not fun, Ass...err...ask your ASS 

See, "The Carbohydrate Addict's Diet" By the Drs. Eades......it's 23 hours of low carb, one hour of carnage!   (Must be done in one hour...lol)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay...I have to go 

Have a good day...SYS 

I'll be back shortly after school


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not much, lol
> 
> where did she go anyway...how come she doesn't post now



She was going away every weekend and her kids are sick...she said she would catch up yesterday when she trained w/us


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah...k...I'll do that, lol 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I have to go
> 
> Have a good day...SYS
> ...



Take some shake stuff, please

Have a good day too  )

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

K so...compare the weights from when I did this workout at the beginning of my cut 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 02-26-2003
> 
> *Back Squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 145/6
> ...




Today

*Back Squats* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8, *155*/6 

*Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/10, 65/10, 65/10

*Leg Extension* 90/10 x 3

*Smith Lunges, w8 per side* 20/12, 30/10, 40/8

*Seated Leg Curl* 105/12, 120/9, 120/8

*Abduction* 90/10 x 3

I didn't do as many sets though. and I didn't rest on the abduction, maybe 20 seconds if I was lucky...I didn't want anyone to see me doing them  


And I forgot to say that I rant the stairs yesterday w/ my client...it was the only way I could get her to do it, lol....but just 3 sets...wussy


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and We NEVER use "low cals"
> 
> (She is on zigzag this week w/carb-ups, next week are trade secrets, she won't be posting meals)
> ...




I'm pretty sure what I'm doing is low cal!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

K so....If it's nice this weekend, and I hope it is cause I'm itching to do this...I'm gonna start painting my house, exterior


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

OMG! I could eat a horse right now!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

...and you wanna do this by yourself ALL the time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

eh?  What...Paint a house?  Write  a book.....IM? What? 

Good W/O.....some w8 is up, some w8's are down....lol

You get carbs tonight...no nibbling 

:nomorestairs:

oh..and Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

w8's were down cause I was lazy and didn't write the originals down...if I had...I'd have done more


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

are you able to go to LW?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh yeah...forgot what day it was...well there's stuff there when you can go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and you wanna do this by yourself ALL the time



Do what...I still don't get it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

You know what I'm talking about!

How was your day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

BRB...I'm going to get my FOOD


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You know what I'm talking about!
> 
> How was your day?




Now I get it.   I had MP at 11, but that is not always ...well you know....

My day was OK.....gr8 W/O

8 sets Olympic Cambered BB seated shrugs 12, 12, 12, 10, 10, 10, 15, 35 reps...only went to 335 on the 6th set..had a weird chest thing going on..lol

SS w/BB WG upright rows....for 6 of those sets, 10, 8, 8, 8, 6, 10, 12

It was all downhill after that, except some cool new customenrs, I felt appreciated......became moody, what I was telling you about..

How was your's?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine was okay  tomorrow will suck though!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

What happens tomorrow, you try to "pour" yourself into your suit? 

I work "ALL DAY" w/MP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't even have time to workout tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

but I still want a shoulder workout...just in case


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Too many clients?

Baking?

Nibbling?

Why?


So do we do shoulders before the site dies...it's creeping for me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

booked w/ clients


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

can I have a shoulder workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

There will be a cancell8tion 

1) Seated DB press, I really want BB here if you would
2) Lean-Away Laterals
3) EZ curl, Plate, or fix bar front raises..*or SS one or more*
4) Prone Swiss Ball DB rear raise

break

5a) Cable NG upright row, to the forehead, not chin
5b) DB Shrug..bring straps, 15
5c) BB WG to 2-3 " above the the pec line upright row

6) Machine press, one set 18 to 25 reps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Geez, what did you think I was doing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't break when you tell me to...why do you tell me to 

How do you do BG cable rows?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I saw that, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't break when you tell me to...why do you tell me to
> 
> How do you do BG cable rows?



So you'll "get it" one day...and slam your Triset! 


I said, Cable NG upright row

...were did you get BG cable rows Ms Ingrediant


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL...sorry....meant NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...sorry....meant NG



Hands are about a fist part, bar stays close to your body on the way up, pull to your forehead, we usually go to the chin


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

I should go...we are experienceing "empty nest" for the next 3 nights/4 days here........

Do you come back or leave for the day with the kids in the morning?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

so use a bar....k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes..I didn't want to say cambered bar  and get chewed....so I left it to your imagin8tion


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay...I'm gone for the day when I take the kids...and then back for 6 in the evening.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah...we don't have a cambered bar for that...I'll have to use a straight bar


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

K...I'm going to bed...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Saving

"Mistakes to Avoid Immediately Pre and Post Competiton"

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

K 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

GNL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

oh...and dropping off something


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

BW = 118 after carb up ...thought for sure I'd be more cause my tummy was sticking out last night, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

GML

You seem to pick up a pound or so as you drink...I expect 119 tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

GMA 

So...not sure exactly how we did this, but I'd say I'm right on time...like perfect timing for this show


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm gonna have to get fake nails  I hate them  But mine aren't long enough yet


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

did you mean 15 reps on the shrugs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA
> 
> So...not sure exactly how we did this, but I'd say I'm right on time...like perfect timing for this show



  You didn't make it easy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm gonna have to get fake nails  I hate them  But mine aren't long enough yet




Hmmm, wonder where I've heard this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> did you mean 15 reps on the shrugs?



Do you have a problem w/that?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

No! I was just making sure


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

O M G!

  :bounce:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG...you don't mean your suit do you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Okay..I gotta go...SYS, have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

U2 


Have a gr8 day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Take food and hit your water!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

My suit won't be here till monday 

Fuck! I am tired!!!!! Non stop all day....and I still have to go back


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh, and guess what we had at work today?....CAKE! ...It's a fuking daily occurance!

Good workout though 

*Seated DB Press* 25/12, 25/10, 30/9, 30/8

* Lean away's* 12.5/10, 10/12 x 2

*Plate front raise* 25/10 x 3

*Prone SB DB Lateral* 5/12 x 2, 7.5/10

*Cable Upright Row* 60/10 x 3...could only get up to my nose 
*DB Shrug* 65/15 x 2, 65/12
*EZ Bar W/G Upright Row* 40/10 x 3

*Machine Press* 50/17 + 35/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Good W/O  

You mean "They" had cake today, right? 

Tired here too 

...and Hungry


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes they, lol.


This stuff here is going to kill me you know


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Christ...I am soo starving!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Too soon, huh? 

But you said to


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I know...but damn...it's just sitting there!!!!  I didn't think I'd get it till next week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Christ...I am soo starving!!!!!




Understatement!  ..and I'm eating


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I just ate...and could eat more!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

LMAO!   

Sucks to be you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

You don't help


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

You don't help


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Whoa...I'm seeing double 

TG was just here, said she'd compete in July if I would.....lol

(then she fucking bought me out of L/C marshmellows)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

This fucking site 

I had to put all my stuff in the freezer so I wouldn't eat it 

So...ya gonna?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah...I walked away for a customer, came back and it was still loading....we gotta help Prince pay the bills, when his upper chest gets a little bigger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't think so...the NABBA show is doable cuz it's small...but the NPC that Gabrielle/Paris/Vickie are doing is huge in the summer...Like Mr Paris said, it's not easy to get up in front of 1200 people in a "Banana Hammock!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I know


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG...this book is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Glad! 

When do you go back? 

Are you hitting the water?  So important?  Posing today?  Even more important?....DRESS REHERSAL MONDAY?  I wanna see the "Smile" that owns the stage!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm too freaking tired to pose! 

I'm drinking lots of water...cause I'm starving!!!!!!!!!

And I don't have time to dress rehearsal on monday either  I wish the suit were coming this weekend..I'm pissed!

Gotta leave in 15 minutes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

So I'm actually getting nervous about SARS.....the nature of my business means seeing sickies....this could really suck! 

My immune system is really strong......but...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Yep....it sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

K 

POSE!  lease

SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh...and don't think I didn't see the SLB when it first came up....I'm letting it slide because FAME is a SLB convention...that comes down in a week 

POSE!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I honestly doubt that I will pose.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Andrew...I'm fucking exhausted and I'm not even done work yet! I will pose tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

K...dying..er, I mean, going back to work  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...I'm fucking exhausted and I'm not even done work yet! I will pose tomorrow



Learn to NAP!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

OK...What comes after "dead tired?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I just downloaded (and cracked ) an awesome html editor...I think I can do my site myself


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...What comes after "dead tired?"
> 
> DP



A sugar free chocolate chip cookie...spread w/ sugar free hazelnut chocolate spread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well....#1....you MUST have a good support system! Sounds silly, but if I didn't have DP to yell at me and mmafiter to glare at me when I do/want to cheat, it would be _that_ much harder.
> 
> 
> ...



     



  *not a word*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just downloaded (and cracked ) an awesome html editor...I think I can do my site myself


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A sugar free chocolate chip cookie...spread w/ sugar free hazelnut chocolate spread



You have shit like that at your disposal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright...there's a whole range of shiat there...are you happy mad or frustrated  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You have shit like that at your disposal?




  Hell yeah I do...so I'm dead tired eh?  I think I should have that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

#1)  ThaNK yOU

#3) GET A GRIP, plan something "better than Coffee!" 

#5) Mostly Right, but you know my opinion, that was a jab at a Granola Bar 

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell yeah I do...so I'm dead tired eh?  I think I should have that



Very, very difficult to say "no" to you when you are so tired


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> #1)  ThaNK yOU
> 
> #3) GET A GRIP, plan something "better than Coffee!"
> ...




 Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Very, very difficult to say "no" to you when you are so tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

*ahem* (Excerpt from Chapter 3  

I liked that BTW


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



I think you should reread that...or is it too late?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

HY 

So...did you have a good day? 

Mine was incredibly long  Monday will be the same, only worse, unless some cancels....cross my fingers. At this point I have no time to workout on monday....so I'm thinking I'll have to do chest on sunday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes...Yes, it's too late, sorry, nuthin' I can do about it now....oh well...moving along


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Are we doing arms tomorrow too?  

My day was long and tiring...not super busy.....I do have a reoccurring psycho customer though...


Does HY not Hi, mean that it is too late?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...Yes, it's too late, sorry, nuthin' I can do about it now....oh well...moving along



That's it you know....no mas


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

I think you're fibbing to see how I react however....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

No mas? what's that? lol

What am I supposed to spread this stuff on...it'd go good on a nice fresh WHITE piece of BREAD huh? 

So...what's w/ the psycho?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Not anymore  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

He's medicated, just yells everything he says..it's annoying 

No mas means "No More"  you could take that several ways! 

I'd personally, if I didn't have a show in 7 days......dip the peanut butter laiden knive in it, or use an apple


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not anymore  lol



So what part of NO, didn't you understand?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Good idea 

K...no more 

Yells aggressively...or just idiotically, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

None of it...can I have a protein bar?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

I think you're done! 

He doesn't have a volume control on his voice...tells himself to "Shut up"  says "Shut up Micheal" like every 2nd sentence


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

K...just checkin' 


OMG! That would freak me right out!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you saying....at LW.....?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...just checkin'
> 
> 
> OMG! That would freak me right out!



A better one was a Homeless guy I sold $130 dollars worth of stuff to, he thought the government was in his head, or the guy that smells like urine, or the one with ear wax hanging out of his ear..., or the one that rolls on the ground before he comes in, then shakes the salt and plays with the pebbles in the fountain and then crouches everywhere, (I don't let him crouch anymore)etc


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> eh?



What does "None of it mean? "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you serious 

I'd have to hang a sign on the door...."NO FREAKS ALLOWED!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What does "None of it mean? "




What part of NO don't you understand....none of it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Everyone gets  a Personal Psycho...it's the rules!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What part of NO don't you understand....none of it



That's what I thought....you need discipline 

Are you done Nibbling, eating, cheating for the day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm done


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm done




...and for the record, I "never" gave you permission!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

We need to do arms


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

OK..where'd ya go?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry...reading 

Arms...yes please...and if I stay up any later, I'm gonna need another meal  Conveniently, I happen to have....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

That's what I said....when you didn't give me permission just now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

I saw...let's wrap this up and get you to bed then...

Reading what I think you are reading?  Or something online?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Reading you!

I'm not tired...sorry...I'm doing my site


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

0)  Pushdown Warm-Up
1)  Lying DB extensions, two armed
2)  Dips between benches again, higher reps
3a)  One arm rope
3b)  One arm reverse cable

0) Standing DB warm-up
1)  Drag fixed bar, or EZ bar curls, bar touches (drags) the body all the way up to contraction
2)  Preacher EZ, triple drop finish
3a) Concentr8tion DB
3b) Herc's for reps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Reading you!
> 
> I'm not tired...sorry...I'm doing my site



Well you're not eating anymore 

Wonder why you're not tired, you were?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

0)? 

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

dunno


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

So OK if I retire?  I have to be in the gym at 8 tomorrow....not sleeping in...here by 9:30 YT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Okay 

Was gonna tell you to make sure to sleep in this weekend, lol...but I guess not  I have to work tomorrow @ noon and may go in early or go shopping or start painting...so I might not be here when you get here...but back in the afternoon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Be here, it's not the same w/o GM 

DId you get a slip?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes...I got a slip  You'll get a GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks, GNL  

(wipe that Chocolate off your lips)  

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I got a slip  You'll get a GM



Will it work?  I still want to see the "Winning Smile!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

I haven't tried it yet....gotta do it tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't tried it yet....gotta do it tomorrow



Make it a priority over painting please, and don't risk injury or strain, so important..

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Okay  ...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

GML

I've been up al night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

We went to bed 1.25 hours early, exhuasted, MP with nausea and a headache (first medication we missed this  month), about an hour later the phone rings (just as I fell a sleep, why is it always that way?)  A woman friend I knew in college, says she tracked me down on the internet....that I have been "On her Mind"....we were close, almost, but not intimate....(Hi Jean  )

So that messed me for about 2 hours, flashbacks etc.....then a pee break, then the street sweeper (flashing lights and shit), then train after train, then MP snoring, then the cat snoring, then more MP...etc


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Wow!  How'd that go over? 

GM...I just woke up this second! ....was up till 1:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

I could have been here for the last 2 hours....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow!  How'd that go over?
> 
> GM...I just woke up this second! ....was up till 1:30



I was reading when I saw you post...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow!  How'd that go over?
> 
> GM...I just woke up this second! ....was up till 1:30



Not Sure?  Yet?

Working on your site?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

eh? you were reading what? I'm not awake yet, that doesn't make sense to me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Working on my site...and then just laying there in bed thinking, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Here...getting ahead.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

...got it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Happy Thoughts?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

So uh...so how long did you stay on the phone w/ her? Was she not pissed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah  

GOtta get water...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

About 2-3 minutes.....we are gonna talk today.....I don't know yet what the reaction is, will know in a while..it was all pretty sudden like and strange ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Interesting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

I feel achey, cranky, tired and aggitated right now....not a good night to miss sleep


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

I guess you're gonna nap today 

Do you have to work? You do don't you.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

All fucking day.......

Was gonna write if it was slow, but I have to be able to think to write.........

Maybe things will shape up ?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Of course they will 

You should see my site....it's gonna look awesome  I hope you like it. Way more professional...this program is awesome


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

How many litres am I supposed to get today? 8?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

BRB...don't go anywhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

I belive it's 8 L

I will check bt will brb too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Looks the same right now?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Cause I haven't sent it in yet  It's very different


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Can hardly w8 



> Those are the kind of things that take years to learn unless someone can help you out. .


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes....and I had/have YOU to help me out....Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Your welcome, past, present and future tense (will have)!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

So...what time do you have to leave?

I just make "cookies" ...instead of a cake  :yum:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Leah, are you ready to start your day?....I think I need to go shower to wake up  and then eat......back in like 30-40 if you are still here?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Okay...I'm just eating...then hitting the shower too 

I hate waking up late  Gonna see if I can get some stuff done around here...so probably won't be back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> So...what time do you have to leave?
> ...



One of the things I'm glad I taught you.......when not abused with chocolate chips (shaved L/C chocalates) 

I'm W/O w/Spain and Laura at 11 YT, then the store early.....leave at 10:45

(Interesting W/O w/2 Althletic looking women, I think some of the guys are looking at us strangely, but they have seen this before)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

You know...we will have a recipe section eh


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I'm just eating...then hitting the shower too
> 
> I hate waking up late  Gonna see if I can get some stuff done around here...so probably won't be back



K...we'll catch up later...Be extremely good today "PA", or else.....no more treats! 

Have a good W/O 

SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You know...we will have a recipe section eh



Yes   ...and I never told you about the CD a customer made for me, all L/C...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm glad you taught me too 

Okay...I know...NO MORE TREATS...this is it! 

SYL...have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey...don't keep that to yourself...post some of it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...don't keep that to yourself...post some of it!



Or copy it and pass it along?

Just got in 3 Jay Roob Cookbooks too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

I want one of those!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

CD or Book?...lol

So we just had a killer arm W/O....the highlight was when Spain was in the middle of a preacher curl triple drop set (fourth set, , second exercise, so she's burnt)......about the fourth rep into first drop...instead of grunting and gritting her teeth like she normally does when it gets hard...she yells "FUCK" in the middle of gym......she then all of sudden realizes what she did...it was freakin hysterical..and she finished her set blushing and embarrassed....

This HUNGER thing is bad today...I may need your help! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Funny ...I do that all the time 

*Rope pressdown* 50/15, 50/12, 60/10

*Lying DB Extension* 15/7, 12.5/8, 12.5/8

...didn't know if you want both at once or single, did both

*Bench Dips* 45/18, 45/15 x 2

*Single arm rope* 20/10 x 3
*RG Pressdown* 20/6, 20/5 + 15/5, 15/7 + 10/4

*Standing DB Curl* 12.5/10 x 3

*EZ Bar Curl* 50/7, 50/6 x 2

*Preacher Curl* 40/12, 40/10, 40/8 + 30/8

*Concentration Curls* 10/10 x 3

*Hercules Curls* 25/10, 20/12, 15/20


Did abs too.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

K...I got some real girly stuff...fake nails  little rhinestones to glue onto me and everything 

K...I gotta go cook, and pose, and eat, and drink, and play


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I got some real girly stuff...fake nails  little rhinestones to glue onto me and everything
> 
> K...I gotta go cook, and pose, and eat, and drink, and play



Good W/O.....glad you hit the rep ranges and are POSING! 

Try the nails soon...and if they aren't "perfect" consider having them professionally done?

I just got off early when MP relieve me so I could get some rest.....just got home and want to climb into bed once I stop fuqqing peeing every 15 miutes 

SYS 

So is there like a "Girly Outlet Store" there?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Water?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

CD or cookbook?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Cookbook......and CD  lol

Water is at 6...well, just starting my 6th

I'm not getting them professionally done.

And I haven't posed yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Could happen

Must Happen

Should happen

Better Fucking Happen!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't have any more money to spend on this bloody contest...what I have is fine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Dress Rehersal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

W/ what?  I don't get my suit till Monday. And I don't really have the time and energy to do one....not if you want me to freakin pose!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey...guess what, you can fix your slip, get your suit, do your nails, practice posing today....and tomorrow night....you can POSE again in the Dress Rehersal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

May I take a nap now?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Na-uh


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

LW first?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Do you really want to do chest tommorow?

Do you really "yell" profanity during a set? lol:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Not during...during I growl....but I end EACH set w/o a lie w/ "fuck" and a growl 

No...I don't want to go to the gym tomorrow at all.

I guess, since I don't have to do legs this week I could skip wing/o on monday and still get to chest/back/shoulders/arms?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Not actually...Chest/Back on Tues   Shoulders/Traps/Pump-up on Wed......Arms lightly/Deplete/pump-up on Thurs..Friday off...

As dry as you might be, would you consider a Pump and Pose w/the gym mirrors?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

No way  ...too embarrassing 

and yeah...I knew it would be modified this week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

*Growler2* 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Nap time, where's my nap buddy....here Tasha Bitch, here fat little Kittie.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

growling and swearing make the set better...I encourage my clients to swear...but usually, they're syaing something like "I want to call you bad names  "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok...SYS 

(fucking nappers)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

You don't blame me for that do you.....you don't say Fuckin' DP anymore do you, I get enough of that here.....lol?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

No...I'm used to it now...Mel still does though...and occasionally I'll call you a fuking psycho...but you already knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Now I can Nap w/a smile! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok...check my site...only got the first page done 

www.leahwynne.com


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

leah great looking site.
those pics are HOT.
you have 83 days til your comp?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...check my site...only got the first page done
> 
> www.leahwynne.com



   Very Nice, AWESOME! 

I like the countdown and Murphy's Law thingy too! 

Especially like the BBP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry, long Nap...cat had me pinned....

I'll check back regularly.....if I miss you, GNL 

(You better have Posed  )

...and I want to see meals for the last 2-3 days, until tomorrow! lease


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

I haven't posed  ...but my site looks cool huh? 

(thanks J'bo  )

I haven't even done my dress yet 

We watched Red Dragon...it was good.

I'll post my meals for today...but not gonna do the last couple of days, that's a pain in the ass.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

K...updated, but might add something since I'm hungry.

It's midnight, and I guess I'm going to pose, or fix my dress or something.

GNA ...sorry I missed you...sleep in tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> leah great looking site.
> those pics are HOT.
> you have 83 days til your comp?




83 days till the second comp....6 till the first


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...updated, but might add something since I'm hungry.
> 
> It's midnight, and I guess I'm going to pose, or fix my dress or something.
> ...



I will sleep in if I can...sorry I missed you too, the site is Awesome! 

(She called again, luckily I was at the store...lol)

GN and GML 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

6 days?
how are you feeling other than starving?
where is the comp? bb?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

GMA   ....(going psycho)

J'bo....I feel like a skinny little bitch 

BW = 117 again   I'm so glad for a carb up tonight, although...that usually makes me drop more weight 

It's in TO at the convention centre: http://www.famecanada.com/


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

damn be careful there..
i wish that i would have known...i had an opportunity to go to TO this weekend with work...could have come to cheer you on...damn
skinny bitch hey? i dont think so..but i know how the mind plays tricks on you.
when did you start to feel skinny?
your peting in bbing right?
you do carb ups even a week out?
then you do one a day before contest right?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry...no pre-contest secrets 

I won't be posting my meals from now till after the show 

It's Fitness Modeling actually


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

fitness modelling? they have that?
sounds interesting. similar to figure?

hope that you dont think i was prying...sorry.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

No...it's okay  lol

It's like NPC/IFBB figure...no routine. We actually have a division called figure, it involves a routine similar to fitness/BB, sorta in between the two, actually


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

oh..thats alot of divisions.
does the fitness modelling get you a pro card or just contracts for modelling?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

No pro card w/ that...basically just doing it for exposure at this point...It's a huge show...50 women last year, this year is likely going to be bigger.   I'm hoping to place top 3  Was 5th last year.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

My neck is very stiff today...can't turn to the left


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

w8, you look great keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Sara!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

top 3 no problem.
can't wait to hear about all the details.
too bad i cant be there to cheer for you.
when and where is your next comp?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Apparently.....82 days, 14 hours, 7 minutes, and 32 seconds left until MuscleMania Nationals!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

in TO?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yep


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

10:30 =


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay...the front part of the slip is attached and it looks good 

I'm going to do my hair (blonde highlights) ...glad you're sleeping in!   

BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA   ....(going psycho)
> 
> J'bo....I feel like a skinny little bitch
> ...



Good Morning Little Poser  

The Smile we talked about, while posing is gonna make all the difference.....

As for the the BW......exactly what I expected, remember we needed 1-2 pounds of "Ugly BF" off your body...I knew it would cost 3-4...and expect 4 more this week..sorry..you will be back to either a "Blimpy" 118-119 if you do post contest your way, or a "perfect ange" 118-119 my way.  120-122 before 2 weeks go by.....then we have to be more precise, droppig your BF lower. 

Let's plan Skinfods for Thursday....see how close to 10% you are....we will need 7-8% for MM   (pics Monday Night and Thursday morning?)

Glad you're working on your dress   Glad I got some sleep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

So I just used the cut on the right click by accident......now I know what it does


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Turkey 

So...my hair is very blonde 

You seem to be awfully worried about my smile...I'm pretty sure i got that down, lol.

Now...I'm cleaning...so in and out


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Since all my bananas are green, can I have a slice of cataloupe tonight?  ...Or should I skip fruit? I also have red apples and pears.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Turkey
> 
> So...my hair is very blonde
> ...



Yeah, but I figured out the "undo" button too 

So this is like "Gemini Blonde?" ...you always say that, and it is usually barely detectable....lol

Yes, I'm very worried about "this particular smile" as I have not as yet...seen it (while posing)!   You're gonna have to show it too me so I/we can relax about it! 

Pear, no melon...last fruit till Friday........you really can't/shouldn't have cream either LEAH! 

I have been doing a lot of research.....several things have solidified in my mind, you will have some "Special"  private instructions for this week that I am absoultely sure will make a difference...as a side note...while researching cortisol, ACTH and gluconeogenesis....I figured out why lactic acid disapp8es more quickly in the presence of magnesium (we always direct fibromyalgia sufferers to magnesium and malic acid)...and why glutamine and alanine, may not be the best "extra" aminos to have...lol

Anyway, depositing "Special Instructions soon"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

How do you always know  

No...this time...it's a lot blonde! I left it in extra long...w8 till you see it 

It's hard to smile like I should when I first wake up  ...You've seen it in other pics...that's my smile, that's as good as it gets, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Cuz I know? 

Looks like special "Smile Training" This Week!   Good ...AWAYS gets... Better!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

K...give it up on the smile, I've been doing that since about 2 months old...I'm pretty sure I got it covered


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

When you show me, I will.....

Checked you meals...cals OK......some changes  --------->

Did you eat more last night?  You saw my water/BW comment?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes...I had a little bit more ground beef and some coconut


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I saw it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I had a little bit more ground beef and some coconut



Good!  Now see my 'coconut" comment....

Forgot to tell you, I woke up "Extremely cut" and very "Vish"....couldn't help but think about TG's offer......11 weeks....:fuck:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

...do it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm starving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

and I'm very thirsty now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Told you to slow it down....lol

(I don't think so)

Been meaning to ASS...err..Ask...how your "Bum"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Ok..I'm sort of having a dysfunctional family crisis...I have to go for a bit...I'll explain when I get back, sorry. (nothing wrong w/ my immediate family, don't worry...other than stress  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

K.....I have another one of those phone calls and have to fax like 12 pages to LA right now....

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

How do you know when your flax is bad...I'm pretty sure mine is bad...everything I eat w/ it, it tastes like mold, lol. The bottle isn't expired and it doesn't smell rancid.





Yeah...I just threw out my shake and my entire bottle of flax 

And I'm now having a meal w/o a fat source


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm leaving you an explanation at LW


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

And if robert doesn't get back soon I won't have any fat for ANY meals tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm leaving you an explanation at LW



So sorry.....not fun, such bad timing...I will be "Extra" nice to you this week 

However...the FAT must flow....I hope you get some....if not, et me know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

So SoP just came back early....a few hours...what I didn't tell you was that there were 10 girls and 3 guys on this trip...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

crap...missing you all day.

Thanks 

I took pics of my hair and need opinions on lipstick colour...posting there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

It's a wierd day.....home early...but kind of moody....I think I need to "eat" more! 

Yeah..I keep missing you too...

Going there...

Did you get some fat? 

Check this out......some fallacies/misconceptions, but a really good effort....wanted to print it until I figured it was 120 pages 

http://www.sover.net/~timw/faq18.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

finally! 

That's pretty interesting! 

Yes...I got some flax.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

...and nice use of Fish oil caps and .....ahem.....cream in an emergency.....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I thought so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Whoa...you made it to difficult....I need one constant lighing and backround!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah...I know...it was kinda pointless, lol but you can see the hair any way 

Don't know why it's all sorts of colours


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

It's "Perfect" 

Left my critiques, thank you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I guess consuming large amts of alcohol this week is out of the question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Yep....sorry was just looking at pics from SoP's trip...too many girls....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Did he have fun?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Yep


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I liked the last one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Do you really think you know me that well?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I knew which one you'd pick, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I liked the last one



I know...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew which one you'd pick, lol



Well...I won't do the "you don't know me" thing that you do that pisses me off...and I did pick two!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Do you think Tuna and Brocoli, or shrimp and Brocoli quiche?  Or all 3?

I have mushrooms, green and red pepper, green and yellow squash too?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

...and I knew which ones you'd hate


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

green squash?

tuna and broccoli is good....w/ mushrooms and a little cheese 

what can I have? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Flax and tuna?

And then your carbs? 

You know a lot then, huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes, Green as in zuchinni and yellow as in crookneck....

I have to go cook, will you be around?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes...I'll be around.

Carbs....at least that will be good, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

No quiche, SoP is having Sushi...lol

Your good luck thread (second in a way) has started early 

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay >>>SYS...Soon!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Rob's doing the taxes this year for the first time  ...now he knows how I feel 

(oh yeah, add that to this week)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Go week to paint the house huh? 

Gald I'm done with quarterly's and Annual's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Do you guys have a column/box to "deduct" shitty bars in?  (after all, you are a "trainer" )


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

No 

I didn't get to painting...obviously


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

That was a joke..can you calm Katie down....she's going catabumpic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

FF asked you a question in Jodi's Journal too btw


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I know *sigh*

Is "yeah, whatever" a good answer? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Katie? I didn't see anything wrong in her journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

I'll do Jodi, you do Katie......BBGirl has her upset


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

where? I don't ever leave the journals, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

I will link it for you in a sec......

I told you I'd do Jodi...I deleted you, but have you on my clipboard if you want the  gr8 extensive answer back?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

lmao...nah, yours is better 

I answered before you said that, lol

Just tell me what forum it's in.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=327663#post327663

in another thread...she said that she is bumping stuff to make that go away


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah...I'm not getting into that...I don't have the energy to even read it...why the hell isn't that closed yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Ok...in light of your "Animal Farm  Living Room"  I dealt w/that too...would you like me to sew for you now also?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I think I ate my last meal too late...I might skip the fruit in my carb up, I'm not sure I can eat it all.  I was a little concerned about cals/P being too low...I was just going to have 5 meals...guess I fuked it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Update at LW..I will look...

Do you want me to cook your oats...I can be patient enough to let them good to "Digestability!" :laugh"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

WTF? Do I even want to know what's going on in there?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

What time was that meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

about 8

am I having peanut butter or butter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

What was my positon on Alcohol again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> about 8
> 
> am I having peanut butter or butter?



So then, you know you're having it..good......this would be a good oppurtunity to make that coconut/flax butter....lol

Butter please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

It says water = 7, please tell me it's  more?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Hmmmm...have lots? lol

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes...8, forgot to update that.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

You said no coconut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hmmmm...have lots? lol
> 
> K



Has your Selective ADD tummy frequency taken over your hearing again?  Are you talking oats or Alcohol?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You said no coconut



I meant the fruit....not the oil...but as of tomorrow, remember the new FAT instructions


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

You know...I've had sigs on for about a day now.....my sig is really annoying me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

so I'm having the fruit? 

I was talking alcohol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Why? I like it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

www.leahwynne.com/member.htm

...also...try to right click, save as my pic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why? I like it



  Then it stays!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> so I'm having the fruit?
> 
> I was talking alcohol



No...no more coconut fruit! 

I need alcohol...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

what else were ya gonna pick?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry...I'm still confused.

am I having a pear tonight or not? I know I'm not having coconut.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...also...try to right click, save as my pic



It can't be right clicked....but it rasies some questions......LW Please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

OMG...saw that coming  ...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry...I'm still confused.
> 
> am I having a pear tonight or not? I know I'm not having coconut.



Oh!  Yes..please have the freaking pear...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm not going to make it through this day...or this fucking week. Why does everything have to blow up  THIS week?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not going to make it through this day...or this fucking week. Why does everything have to blow up  THIS week?!



GNL 


I'm sorry....it must be a test to make you "Stronger?"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

well i'm failing...I'm not that fucking strong


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

...and yes, you/we will...it's what we do, persevere and excell......

now please jump through my computer and slap me awake? 

I feel like shit.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> well i'm failing...I'm not that fucking strong



Yes, you are.......lean on me.....I'll show you how to be an "emotional" basket case and still be "Strong!"  I've fucking mastered it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

and litres today is fucking laughable


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and litres today is fucking laughable



Leah.....please...it starts with the "right" attitude....you can and will do this.....show me 2 before you leave ....

Leah......let's get by this day....it's important


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

I meant GML


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Where did my weekend go?

WTF, where did April go?

I could use even a single smilie lease...truck just called.....my fucking day starts at $30 today...:fuck:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

you don't want to know how my day started. I can't wait till it's over.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

No, but I wanted to make you feel better, to make a difference  (and actaualy, yes I do want to know cuz I care)

I got up early becuz I knew the call was coming early...guess I'm no help, could have laid there instead?

Have a good day if you can, hit your water, take food, pose.....and yes, you did/do know the smilie, you were right....you have it.....

syl 

a


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for trying...I heard you. I'm still stressed and depressed though.

Have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Well...it's 3 o clock and my suit is not here. Now I'm fucking freaking...I am beyond fucking freaking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...it's 3 o clock and my suit is not here. Now I'm fucking freaking...I am beyond fucking freaking



Do you have "Tracking Numbers in Canada? "

It's just past noon here...and I'm freaking tired!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Meant to tell you too, I'm on a new server here, still dial-up, but now for free 

Probably be the pits if I don't get cable by the fall though...it's thru the university


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes...we have tracking numbers. I don't know what time they stop delivering though 

I'm tired too.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

is it faster?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

My W/O kind of sucked too, emotionally drained on top of the physical...I don't know how I'm gonna work for 26 days str8......I think you are right, I won't be able to do this everyday....

I would try tracking it, they will tell you if it is in your city, scheduled for delivery, and by when


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay 

I told you...you shouldn't do it all yourself!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> is it faster?



My toilet is faster.....seems we have that analog/digital problem no matter who the server is, as long as it is dial-up (only get 21K on a good day).....seems about the same right now...I really need cable 

Leah.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> I told you...you shouldn't do it all yourself!



It's not just the solo stuff, and you get to say I told you so, lol,....it's the not being able to get away, have down time, etc.....(If SoP were younger, I'd would have missed him growing up)

Like working all week and then competing/modeling shoots and stuff every weekend....I'd imagine ...works for a while, then you burn out...  (j/k)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I know


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

K..this is gonna sound funny...but I'm afraid the calluses on my hands are going to catch on my dress and cause a "run"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I asked rob to get me a coffee...and I had one sip of it and threw it out. ...but I don't want you to be "falsely proud" of me...I would have drank it if it hadn't been cold...and we were going to stop and get another one...but we just went home instead.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes?



Are you OK?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

are you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

sometimes I get lightheaded for a minute when i drink my water.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Apparently, my suit is in ottawa  ..why would they go past me to send it to ottawa?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok...it says delivered by 5  I hope!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K..this is gonna sound funny...but I'm afraid the calluses on my hands are going to catch on my dress and cause a "run"



I'm glad you know! 

This is a serious problem, my hands get stuck on MP's clothes sometimes....maybe you can sand and cream them?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...it says delivered by 5  I hope!



So it was a good suggestion?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

sand them?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

...and I asked you first about being OK...  (I'm not, but it's getting better)

Leah...I am "Genuinely Proud" of you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, good water today!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes...good suggestion...thank you.

I'm alright, I guess.

Why does everything I eat taste bad? My taste buds must be really off.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

You have a new IP address


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Cuz I had a talk w/the "Nibbling Fairy!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Skyler's exchange has been cancelled because of SARS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You have a new IP address



Is that a good thing....now I'll have to vote again....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Oddly...nibbling still tastes good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

vote in what? 

not good or bad....just noticed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Skyler's exchange has been cancelled because of SARS




Is he OK w/that?  He did get a new dog...and more....j/k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Vote for the site...and whatever you run for


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

He's disappointed.

They can't play w/ the dog...she's a pitbull/lab x and she jumps


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I want to nibble 

Why does nibbling taste better than eating a meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I have to go back to work now. I'll be back around 8:30 or so.

SYS Andrew


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want to nibble
> 
> Why does nibbling taste better than eating a meal?



(Sorry for Skyler)

Fucking Nibbling Fairy.....

K...SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I haven't nibbled...and no coffee  ....no fucking suit either! 

OMG...I can't w8 till this is over  ...and I'm not talking about the contest.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Fuck I'm tired!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't nibbled...and no coffee  ....no fucking suit either!



The suit will be there......I would call again and say WTF, you said by 5?   (finger was for them)

...and like I said, "Perfect when is counts"...so proud!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck I'm tired!




I just laid in bed for 2 hours....some sleep...the cat (Tasha, the very fat one) was teaching me how to be lazy.....she showed me how to fake getting up and reposition myself instead for greater intensity of the laze  ...she had me pinned 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Is it a good thing when I still have freaky veins on my tummy at 9:30 at night? 

BTW...I got Matt to enter the "bb code" into the body comp scale at work today...I was at 13.4% ....so I'm probably a little lower than that on skinfolds?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

lmfao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is it a good thing when I still have freaky veins on my tummy at 9:30 at night?
> 
> BTW...I got Matt to enter the "bb code" into the body comp scale at work today...I was at 13.4% ....so I'm probably a little lower than that on skinfolds?



It's a very good thing...and thingy  (as in, how are your thingy's) 

I'm hoping you're no higher than 11.5 to 12.5%......and want skinfolds on Thursday...

I know you're different people, but TG doesn't get tummy veins until she is under 10.8%...she is near there now, she could walk on for physique with 2 weeks prep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao!



I like when you laugh...cheers me up!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't think I'm ten....but maybe 12? 

My thingy's stick out more since I'm leaner, but don't make me look fat. They look rather cool actually


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a pint of ben & jerry's, a mars bar, and a snickers bar in my freezer  ....amongst other goodies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob said you were "Hoarding" in one of the threads...lol 

I could tell you what you "are" w/pics...btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm ten....but maybe 12?
> ...



Leah...are we "On Time?"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes...we're on time 

I don't hoard


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Perhaps "Stock up" or "Lay in Supplies" are better terms? 

HFYBTW!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't even save stuff any more...don't know wtf he's talking about, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

It was in refernece to the post show binge..I may be mistaken....

So why is it there, and how long will it last?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

why is what where and how long will what last? what are you talking about?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> why is what where and how long will what last? what are you talking about?



The goodies in your freezer....are you on a "sugar high" or something?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

It's for after


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's for after



Geez....!!!   But not hoarding.....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

rob's having lots of fun w/ the taxes 


*sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> rob's having lots of fun w/ the taxes
> 
> 
> *sigh*



I bet, EOM deadline?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

When in doubt...deduct it, BTW


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Well...the chocolate bars are for the show, the ice cream for after...and the goodies are your fault


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Hell yeah...I was late for july's AND december's provincials...so I can't be late w/ the federal, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I need a chest/back workout...or somethin' 

And updating my meals/water in a couple minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

so...I can't have an egg yolk?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Better help Rob then?  What makes you late?

My Fault, I think not! 

BTW...before you help Rob...I need your typing skills in Jodi's Journal please?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

and no strawberries either


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> so...I can't have an egg yolk?



You could, but from what you are saying, this latest tweak is working well...I wouldn't fuck w/it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm not going anywhere! I'm not doing taxes this year! lol...I'm just overseeing what he's gonna hand over to the accountant


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and no strawberries either




You could, but from what you are saying, this latest tweak is working well...I wouldn't fuck w/it! 


Anything else while it's on my clipboard!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

But I hate egg whites only 

I'm so sick of eating flax!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need a chest/back workout...or somethin'
> 
> And updating my meals/water in a couple minutes



Will you do Jodi while I do your W/O please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But I hate egg whites only
> 
> I'm so sick of eating flax!!!!!



No more OUTBURSTS like that Missy   Suck it up!  Drink your Flax and Like it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Did...going to make 800 disgusting egg whites 

BRB *starving*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

1a)  WG PullDown
1b)  DB low incline presses

2a)  RG pulldown
2b) SB DB presses

3a)  Seated or Machine row
3b)  1 and 1/2 SB DB flyes

4a)  Hypers, no w8, or lite rack pulls
4b)  Incline Cable or DB flyes, careful

5a) Str8 Arm Standing cable pulldown
5b) Very carefully and light, Cross bench DB pullover...or pullover and press

Concentr8 on form and reps, not w8......burn if you can


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did...going to make 800 disgusting egg whites
> 
> BRB *starving*




Say w8....how do you really feel about eggwhites?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I always concentrate on form 

Why am I being so careful? 

I'm exposing your shoulder and there is an unwritten law that says you "cant improve on what'cha got this week, so don't fucking get injured!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

You should check my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always concentrate on form
> 
> Why am I being so careful?
> ...



Fuck..I h8 it when that happens!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You should check my meals



You are so fucking stubborn..go swig some flax...pronto!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fuck..I h8 it when that happens!




hilarious! 

I didn't have yolks! My calories are very low.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You are so fucking stubborn..go swig some flax...pronto!



2 tsp more...NOW!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Is that W/O Ok?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Site just got real slow, and I have to go soon.....

Any details?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

But I just had a tbsp!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

I know, why I asked for 2.....

W/O ??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

details on what?

I'm going to bed now  

The work out is good...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Last minute details, details on posing that you are DOING 3 X a day, details on eating, training......details,,you know

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

LOL...yeah right, that's funny.

I'm good...I don't need any details, I know what I'm doing 

GNA 

btw...tomorrow I work all day, have a short break in the afternoon and then have to work from 5-10 at a trade show


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...yeah right, that's funny.
> 
> I'm good...I don't need any details, I know what I'm doing
> ...



You mean..."WE" know what we're doing? 

GNL 

I won't even be home till 9:40 YT...SYT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

K  GN


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

BW = 117

Today's going to be hard w/ the water 

Sleep would be nice!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm afraid to drink any more water cause I'm really light headed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

GML 

Up your minerals, one with meal 1, 1 w/meal 3 and 2 with meal 5


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Health comes first....anything besides light headedness?  Is it a spacey or a weak feeling?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

It's just spacey. I don't feel weak or anything.

and GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm starting to feel better...slowly, I stopped drinking.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's just spacey. I don't feel weak or anything.
> 
> and GMA



I'm kind of feeling the same way.....it may be the lack of coffee, not the water...did you take your GT yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm starting to feel better...slowly, I stopped drinking.



I'm glad you feel better, but pease drink when you can? 

I know you work late tonight......what kind of trade show?

Do you come back this morning?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

No...I have to work out right now. Back shortly in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

What kind of trade show?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

It's not lack of coffee...it's the water. I know the difference.

Geez..that workout goes on forever doesn't it!

I'm not better, I'm still very dizzy


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

It's a women's night...we have a booth there.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Take food, water......tan if you can.......and the minerals, we need to correct this ASAP.......Leave a note on the door about the suit in case Rob is napping.....

Leah, have a gr8 day......you can have what little extra energy I have....have a good W/O 2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's not lack of coffee...it's the water. I know the difference.
> 
> Geez..that workout goes on forever doesn't it!
> ...



Then postpone the W/O please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's a women's night...we have a booth there.



There?/  The batterred Women's Shelter?  The YWCA?  The Gym?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't know where it is.

I'm not postponing my workout...it's the only time I have to do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Then postpone the W/O please



See if you can find a product called E-mergen-C, it comes in packets.....made by Alacer.......some markets may have it, Aaron should...take 1-3 today!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

K...going....have a good day 

See you late


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know where it is.
> 
> I'm not postponing my workout...it's the only time I have to do it



1) Be Careful
2) Use Smilies lease
3) Have a gr8 day
4) SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

god no...I don't have time to go shopping, holy christ.

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

K....but is would make a difference...at least I know what you should do...and it's cheap..lol

You're working and you don't know where?....you are spacey 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I take it that you saw these?

http://www.auramckay.com/wnso_os_fm_female_index.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Page 2 is an SLB convention, of what not to wear! 



http://www.auramckay.com/wnso_os_fm_female_index.html

...and the crossover to BB is not a far stretch...you will rule!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

W8, just wanted to wish you well..........have a great weekend.............


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Katie  

Yes...I saw them 

Hey...have I told you yet how much I hate working chest/back together? 

Suit's in


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

My dress is gonna kick ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My dress is gonna kick ass



You're gonna kick ass! 

So how is the suit...is it small ?

Yeah, Chest/Back sucks..esp when done right.....I still can't see how others train more than onw large group at a time, and hit it the way it should be hit...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

K...just took some pics in the suit.

She took too much off the ass (fuck) and not enough off the top (not as big as fuck but fuck) ....The ass won't stay in place!!!!!!  I'm praying that glue is going to keep it there. fuck!!!!

gimme a couple seconds to post these


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

K..slightly busy....will be there

Bikini Bite rules!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm hoping it holds it...it moves a lot! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe you shrunk up top a bit since the measurements? 

OK, ready when you say so.....

I had a good W/O today.....not squatting, butt (one leg ups, 4 sets)....err..but expecting major soreness....soreness is also the revelation from yesterday, Dr. J was gone...and not risking a major spot from the women, I increased my rep range a bit.....that's all it takes sometimes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm hoping it holds it...it moves a lot! lol




Your ass or the suit?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

K go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Bad link...going to the other one..stay w/me, customers here


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry...fixed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

OMG do you look good...   The smile, the smile is perfert 


I think the suit looks like it is cut a little full in front, both the top and the bottom, and the bottom of the bottom in back is too tapered, to wide up higher...JMO...can she alter it in time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Questions there....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OMG do you look good...   The smile, the smile is perfert
> 
> 
> I think the suit looks like it is cut a little full in front, both the top and the bottom, and the bottom of the bottom in back is too tapered, to wide up higher...JMO...can she alter it in time?




K...so, less in front, definitely less in top and is the bottom of the bottom too skimpy? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I think it starst with a high cut out of the ass in back...then the width up higher is fine...it might be OK...but the front of the bottoms are a little to wide also, that area is one of your better features and it's all covered up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm fucking starving...there is no way I can make it till my next meal....tell me how you do it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay ...I hope she can do all this in one day, lol!


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey w8 just wanted to say best of luck,I've followed your dieary from the start and you and Dr Pain have worked really hard and deserve 1st place.hope you have a nice time!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm fucking starving...there is no way I can make it till my next meal....tell me how you do it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Hey w8 just wanted to say best of luck,I've followed your dieary from the start and you and Dr Pain have worked really hard and deserve 1st place.hope you have a nice time!




Thanks so much kidda


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank from me too Kidda 

So we reset the modem to promt in 2 hours before shutting down, instead of 30 minutes...well the freaking thing cut me off...I hope I don't have to go forum by forum to see what I missed (unread posts)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

well....did it? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm hungry!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Nope, 403 unread posts.....and 1 PM from Taleb...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Holy fuck!  I still have 3 litres to go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm hungry!!!!!!



HFY...it's contagious...I need to feast!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy fuck!  I still have 3 litres to go



Well it's only 3:30...get crackin'


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't want to do this stupid trade show


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Andrew.....you're so fuking funny sometimes  lmfao!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't want to do this stupid trade show



Then don't.....tell them you are not feeling well and need to be physically near a toilet all night! 

Hey...I want more SCOOP!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I have to....I'm the one who set it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

What'd I do? 

So you don't know where it is and you set it up?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

It's at a rec centre


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Take food, and don't try to pull that phony oil BS like last night please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Is coconut oil okay?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Mixed.....not by itself.....

How did you feel about the Wnso BB women?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I haven't looked at them yet.

Not mixed 

I gotta go get ready....be back late tonight....SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't know if I mentioned this...but the standard contract w/companies like Prolab is to pay for placing at shows and for getting your/their name into the news


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

No...you didn't, but I sorta knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

SYS..take both oils please, or the one I want 

SYS   Have fun?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

SYS....picky 

(I just realized I forgot to log my workout  )

SY


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Well...I just got my first speeding ticket  ...when it fucking rains, it pours huh 

77 in a 50 zone ($130) ...he knocked it to 60 in a 50 zone ($40)...thank god!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I just got my first speeding ticket  ...when it fucking rains, it pours huh
> 
> 77 in a 50 zone ($130) ...he knocked it to 60 in a 50 zone ($40)...thank god!



Couldn't w8 to get home? 

If those are kilometers......that's kind of rigid...can a car go that slow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Log your W/O when you get settled, how was your event?"D


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I just got my first speeding ticket  ...when it fucking rains, it pours huh
> 
> 77 in a 50 zone ($130) ...he knocked it to 60 in a 50 zone ($40)...thank god!




Your first?   Some kind of "driving virgin" or something?


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

w8, I also wish you the best of luck


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Sara 

Hey...I guess I'm lucky it's my first...after the shit I pull 

Ok...forgot about my W/O again


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

w8, you will be perfect! you'll do GREAT!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

*WG Pulldown* 90/12, 95/10, 100/8
*DB Low Incline Press* 30/10, 35/8, 35/8

*RG Pulldown, hammer strength* 90/12, 90/12, 110/10
*SB DB Press* 25/10, 25/10, 25/10

*Hammer Row* 110/10 low NG, 110/10 high NG, 110/10 high PG
*1 1/2 SB Fly* 15/8 half @ top, 15/8 half @ bottom, 15/8 half @ top

didn't know what you wanted 

*Hypers* BW/15, 25/12, 25/10
*Incline SB Cable Flyes* 20/14, 25/12, 25/10

*Straight Arm Pulldown* 70/16, 75/14, 75/12
*SB DB Pullovers* 30/12 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> w8, you will be perfect! you'll do GREAT!!!!!



Thanks...I hope so


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

all you'r hard work will pay off


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

can you read my journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

My calories are low again. 

I think I should eat a detour to bring it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *WG Pulldown* 90/12, 95/10, 100/8
> *DB Low Incline Press* 30/10, 35/8, 35/8
> 
> ...



Looks good  

For future reference...like a 1 and 1/4 squat, were you go down, come up 1/4, go down, then come all of the way up for ONE rep.....a 1 and 1/2 SB flye would be, open wide, close 1/2, open wide, close all the way for ONE rep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My calories are low again.
> 
> I think I should eat a detour to bring it up



I think some nice refreshing flax oil would do the job better....your ass needs a detour to the flax bottle!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay 

Flax is NOT tasting good this week!!!!  I can't eat it. It tastes like dirt!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Leah...eat dirt and win, not whine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

You can increase her oats....I left it for you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Do I have to? Can't I just stay at 13?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

or have more protein?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Are your meals updated?

You can stop here if you want?  13 is fine


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah

K...big freak going on here.

I need my suit by 1 pm friday, to wear for registration for the physique screening panel. 

She's saying she has to leave her office by 3 pm so everything has to be done by then. 

And I hadn't planned on being in Toronto till fucking 1 pm as it is. 

My only option is to send it back to her, fed ex...but if it was late for me, how can I ensure it won't be late for her

WTF am I going to do??????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Meals look fine, except for meal one and three...1/2 and 1/2 were the directions....but it will do fine, the overall day looks gr8


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm adding 2 oz chicken cause I'm still hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah
> 
> K...big freak going on here.
> ...



They have next day, morning or afternoon options here..I'd say you have to spend the extra $20 and get the next morning option 

And you'll have to be in Toronto by 11 AM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Fuck!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

There's no way I can be in TO by then.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm adding 2 oz chicken cause I'm still hungry



Drizzle it then...1 tsp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There's no way I can be in TO by then.



Is registration Ongoing?  Til like 5 PM?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

too late


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't have anything to fuking nibble on!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is registration Ongoing?  Til like 5 PM?




I've already registered.

It's for the athlete meeting and so they can look at my body and "assess" whether I do steroids, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Well you may be able to get it there, but you have to pick it up, last minute alteration, and be at the arena in time..why can't you get there earlier?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> too late



It's still in your tummy, fucking splash it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have anything to fuking nibble on!



To fucking bad...don't start now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've already registered.
> 
> It's for the athlete meeting and so they can look at my body and "assess" whether I do steroids, lol.



you are freaking working for them, get permission for a late review  Wear a different suit at 1PM, pick yours up at 2 PM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah...okay...I don't have a different suit, but I'll figure something out. I'm emailing them now and asking if I can get a later screening.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

GMTA..shoulders coming


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Can you answer this one? I never can remember the x BW numbers 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17309


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

1a) DB lateral
1b) DB front raise

2a) Cable lateral behind back
2b)  One amm cable front raise

3a) Prone, no SB, rear raise
3b) Bentover one arm cable rear raise, or rear delt machine

4a)  Smith Shrugs, front or rear
4b)  DB Shrugs, straps

5a)  SB DB , Seated DB, or Machine presses, 3 X F
5b)  Lean Away Laterals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can you answer this one? I never can remember the x BW numbers
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17309



I was w8ing for Yan to give his stock reply, because I don't believe in numbers..I believe in changing where you are at, to where you are going.......I will hit it lightly


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Prone, no SB, rear raise

....seated on a bench you mean?



K....I don't feel ready!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was w8ing for Yan to give his stock reply, because I don't believe in numbers..I believe in changing where you are at, to where you are going.......I will hit it lightly




Yeah...me too 

Then don't use it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Prone, no SB, rear raise
> 
> ....seated on a bench you mean?
> ...



Means I want prone on a bench...cuz I know you'll try to slip a ball in there.......so no SB 

Leah, you are ready......don't freak till later when I can help more...bag your contrest stuff tonight, make a checklist, pose...it will all work out! ;D

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

K...but seated on a bench bent over or laying on an incline?

K...but will you check the plan again and make sure it's good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll have to in 10 minutes..sorry, but YEs of course I will 

Prone means on you tummy on an incline


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm going to bed any way


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Bump the plan for me.....

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

I did! LOL

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope that W/O is OK 

Will leave a message there! 

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I left you a msg there too. 

BW = 117


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I am not having a good day


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear that w8 but put a smile on and think only 3 days til you meet Ben and Jerry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

GML 

You can not be having a bad day...it's only morning...maybe your morning sucks and things can only get better! 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I hope so  

thanks jodi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Leah.....


Everything will workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Schedule? 

Food, Tanning, Water, Posing...and......?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I haven't posed all week.

I'm working till 11...then I'm working out, and then I guess I'm tanning. Have to go back for 3-4, tonight my dress MUST get finished.

If I could stop crying I'd feel a lot better.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I have to go...have a good day and I'll SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

if you're gonna cry, take a diurectic and make it about 4 pounds please?  j/k (trying to humor you)....Don't cry little w8.....Everything will be fine, you will see....somehow it all comes together, how?  It's a mystery! 

POSE! 

SYL   Try to have a good morning and day please?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I feel a lot better after leaving this house....and working out.

I'm just popping in before shopping and back to work.

I wanna know if I can have watery veggies...like celery and cucumber? cauliflower?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I feel a lot better after leaving this house....and working out.
> 
> I'm just popping in before shopping and back to work.
> ...



Good! 

Maybe a little cucumber, not the others....sorry...lower the fiber the better.... 

So, we are doing prone Smith BW+(plates on the chest when needed)......feet up on a SB, pull-ups this morning....and  I'm stabilizing the ball for Laura (she has a real ball phobia, h8's it...lol) for the first couple reps with my legs......I decide that she "has it" and step away.......OMG, what a hysterical dump    She is blaming me for "kicking" the ball out from under her  ,when it was just her lack of cordin8tion....lol  ...it's so hard not to laugh incontrollably from something like that (wasn't injury threatening) 

Sidenote...this server is slower...I'm told this week, the week before finals...and the first week of school in the fall...should rock at a blazin' 21 K soon....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Funny, lol...glad she's okay 

There's fibre in celery? 

I'm sooo tired. I need coffee.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

*1a) DB lateral* 15/8, 12.5/10, 12.5/10 + 10/6
*1b) DB front raise* 12.5/8, 10/10, 10/10 + 7.5/6

*2a) Cable lateral behind back* 15/10 x 3
*2b)  One arm cable front raise* 10/10 x 3

*3a) Prone, no SB, rear raise* 5/10 x 3
*3b) Bentover one arm cable rear raise* 15/8, 10/10, 15/3 + 10/3

*4a)  Smith Shrugs, front, w8 per side*45/15, 70/12, 80/12
*4b)  DB Shrugs, straps* 70/12 x 3

*5a)  SB DB presses* 20/12, 20/10, 20/8
*5b)  Lean Away Laterals* 10/8, 8/10 x 2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Celery is like all fiber...lol

We also took the Keto Pasta to the radio station this morning, some prepared w/butter salt and pepper, then a box for each DJ....got some "air time" for the pasta and Cheesecakes (We receive 180 cheesecakes and 6 cases of pasta yesterday).....

We are having a record month here......in only 29 days too (Easter)

So hows the day shaping up...working on the dress? Posing?  peeing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1a) DB lateral* 15/8, 12.5/10, 12.5/10 + 10/6
> *1b) DB front raise* 12.5/8, 10/10, 10/10 + 7.5/6
> 
> ...



Very Nice and Clean W/O 

You're done...tomorrow is P and P, Friday is off!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

No arms? 

I'm too exhausted to do anything yet.

I'm fighting a very strong urge to have coffee right now.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

one cup of cucumber has 170mg k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

There is some accentuation of arms in tomorrow's P and P, I thought I mentioned that? How about a 30 minute nap?

What a good time for a nice stress relieving nap...coffee would just ruin that!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm not having it...don't worry 

I would like to have a nap, but I have to go to work soon...so I have to eat in a minute.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

4-5 more to go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

The site is logging me out every other post 

Well eating doesn't take you long...do you even taste your food? 

Nap if you have 15 minutes...you wouldn't believe how refreshing it is!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a confession....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Well eating doesn't take you long...do you even taste your food?



Depends on what it is 


Confess...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Not sure I want to, you made too much fun of me last time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Well SoP had this box of Cadbury Creme filled Easter eggs amongst other things, and I h8 creme filled, and am not really interested in sugar......

But this sucking egg stayed on the counter for 3 days...and I started wondering what kind of pump if a pump at all I could get out of it.......

Now mind you, I didn't realize it was "Chocolate" creme filled...when I accidentally 8 it.......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

lmao 

....sorry.... .....*chuckle* ...really, I'm sorry 

K...just kiddin' 

Did it work? and more importantly...was it good?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> when I accidentally 8 it.......




lmfao...accidentally? 

"I don't know what happened...it just fell in my mouth"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

It was good, to bad there are more, and I know where to find them....but I won't..

No it was horrible, really fuckin' horribly delicious 

Can't say it worked...I had about 80 C yesterday...which is about 40 more than usual....so I was styling to begin with


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

It tasted like enough carbs for 3 days 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

lmao! I bet it did


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I can still hear you saying. "How do you eat 1/2 a cookie?" 

I'm gonna be tied up for a few minutes....

SYL  if you have to go back to work...sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

okay 


Was just gonna ask how you eat only one if they're there? You either eat them all or you eat none....you can't get a taste of one and leave it at that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I can........lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

You had time to nap


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I napped in the tanning bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I napped in the tanning bed



Awesome 

Helps doesn't it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes 

Leaving stuff for you, are you still at work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

No...off early, Had to pick up SoP...this week MP is taking advanced Dreamweaver, last week, the intro course (she knew most of it)...she gets CEU's and paid to take the class 

going...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

what's that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Continuing Ed Units or Dreamweaver (net stuff, like Java, HTML, etc...she took ASP last year) ?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

dreamweaver


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Should make her a better Web-Site developer...maybe one day, we'll get one before she contracts with the likes of Compaq again.....lol  (She has been threatening a L/C site.....lol)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah...you guys should have a website, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm missing my nap!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm missing posing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

You pose, I'll nap...and we meet back here as  better people?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

I knew that was coming 

Ok....I gotta start gathering things  and cook


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

check my checklist first please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I just wrote like 1/3 of it...some checklist...I will look at it again and again...... 

Pose, not gather 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Alright...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Nap time here I come Hell Yeah!
SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok...so, I have to take the kids w/ me this weekend


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Was there an Altercation?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

fuck...it's just one fucking thing after another 

No altercation...but work/moving 

I DON'T want to take them!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

How about your sister...she owes you? 

Do you need a P and P W/O with 3+3 tris/bis?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

This is gonna sound wierd, but your kids at a very inpressionable age...taking then w/you, w/Rob's support....may be a very positive experience for them....After all, a lot of it is Health Related?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

which will only add to my stress! I need rob to help me, not watch the kids.

I don't know...what am I doing...just a quick arm workout?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Meals are updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Leah...I know you don't like to Pose in the gym, but the Idea is to perfect pumping up...see what works and what doesn't, remove excess glycogen and deplete....

So with Pump and Pose, it's usually 1-2 exercises very light for each "upper" body part, reps till you feel enough blood in the area(s).

You can hit arms first....... 3 exercises, 2-3 sets, but not heavy!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Okay...I can pump up...not posing though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I can pump up...not posing though



Are you gonna argue with me at this point?   It really helps to see what pumped well and what didn't...find a corner, scare someone


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Sometimes you like to please me, and do what I say...I know this is one of those times


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

lmfao...no it isn't 

I can't possibly pose in the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao...no it isn't
> 
> I can't possibly pose in the gym



Locker room?  Shy girl...get over it, scare you know who 
.and smile!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

I know....photo shoot! :lightbulb:  I'm sure Rob would like to use the camera


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

No way...it's never empty 

My dress looks good   I'm gonna go strapless...looks better...just means I gotta glue the fucker to my chest


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

K...I think I'm going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh...and I just volunteered your services to katie


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way...it's never empty
> 
> My dress looks good   I'm gonna go strapless...looks better...just means I gotta glue the fucker to my chest



Well, we have the glue!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah...and I'm gonna need a lot of it, lol

K...goin' to bed 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and I just volunteered your services to katie



Well if your suit won't, I'll cover your ass...  What do I have to do?   j/k


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

LOL 

You know what to do...I think you can handle it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

GNL 

I think Sunday Is gonna be a gr8 day, work or not!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

BW = 116

Flax is not sitting well w/ me lately


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

GML 

You can go with the planned meals so you will not be getting as much?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Don't ask why, but can you say "Rabbit, Rabbit" for rme, I'm serious..K? 

...and new agenda this morning....SoP joins the Yoga Club or takes Yoga this morning at his school...I have to wake him at 5:30 and have him there by 6:40 

What's your schedule like today?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

K....why is it so off? My tastebuds are right fucked


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Did you buy a different brand after that experience?:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Does K, mean that you said it?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Why? ...ya twit, lol 

I have a meeting at 11, quick arm workout, another meeting at 1. Then working 5-6 tonight.

Can I tan today or no?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

No...everyone will think I'm weird 

I had to buy the same brand, which I've used lots of times, but I went to a different store. I don't even think it was bad...I threw out a full bottle for nothing  It still tastes gross to me and rob says it's fine


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

2 days   I can't w8 till it's over, lol.

I'm still trying to ditch my kids.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

No idea on the flax then...h8 to have to add a digestive enzyme this l8 

Leah...just mumble it and when you have, tell me you have and I will tell you why...K? lease


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I have to go soon...take the kids in and rob wants the puter. ...and I need to get organized a bit here.

I posed last night w/ my dress on...not much, but a little.


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Okay I said it...but you're really fuking weird


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I don't need to add a digestive enzyme (although something I want to ask about for future) ....it just tastes bad...like dirt and mold...so all my meals tastes gross


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

The tanning...there is some empirical evidence that says not within 2 days of a contest.....I wouldn't tan today 

OT

What do you think of the Kaita thread.....it's something I see regualarly....but in reference to our coversation last night?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

what was our conversation last night?  I think she needs our help  lol

What's the evidence...cause I find it always helps me. I drop water and look more vascular and tighter after tanning.

Anyway...I gotta go early today.

Hope you have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't need to add a digestive enzyme (although something I want to ask about for future) ....it just tastes bad...like dirt and mold...so all my meals tastes gross



You'll have to explain to me your other symptoms...like burping, GERD, gas, bloat, nausea, etc...we can talk about it, I see too many use them as crutches...

RR was for good luck...it's an old Nickelodean thing we have done for years on the first day of each month 

brb...Have to go get SoP to say it


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what was our conversation last night?  I think she needs our help  lol
> 
> What's the evidence...cause I find it always helps me. I drop water and look more vascular and tighter after tanning.
> ...



it's cuz of the heat...I wouldn't risk it......you look good for a while....if you check in later...I will try to have the info!

SYS 

Have a gr8 day...POSE, water, food


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You'll have to explain to me your other symptoms...like burping, GERD, gas, bloat, nausea, etc...we can talk about it, I see too many use them as crutches...
> 
> *I don't have any of that...it just tastes gross. I still want to discuss it later though (not for now....just wanna know)*
> ...



I think I need coffee 

Anyway...gotta go...won't tan...have a good day  SYS


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Oh...i get the RR 

K...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

NO CREAM! :finger

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

GGGRRRR 

I haven't had any today 

I went shopping ...gonna leave something for you...just to make sure


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

So guess what Arielle got me for being the Trainer of the Month in March? 

I told her the other day I'd kill for bread...so she got me a gift certificate for Pan Chancho ...which is an awesomely amazing bakery in town...gourmet sandwiches made w/ homemade bread 

You can't say no...it was a gift 

Gary's holding it for me till Monday though...I didn't want it in my hand right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

That's funny  ...and so not nice of her...

The "official" word on tanning today is "don't".....tanning must stop 48-72 hours precontest as it causes a small inflammation in the skin...and we don't want that! 

Can't go till later...hope your day is good


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

K...no tanning.

Day's okay...just kinda gathering things up. Yours?

Kids aren't coming


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

So things are workinmg out, like I said they would......

Slow but chaotic 

Need to work in a minute....stop w/the thoughts of sugar and bread.....you're ass can't handle it!   Insulin is spewing from your pancreas as we speak!


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Please! I am exercising supreme control right now! I am completely surrounded w/ more sugar than I've ever been


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Today is thursday isn't it


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

UNfuckinfortunately


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I'm hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

M2!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Please! I am exercising supreme control right now! I am completely surrounded w/ more sugar than I've ever been



Control my ass, you bought half of that shit, and will probably eat ALL of it too


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I forgot all about getting skinfolds


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Control my ass, you bought half of that shit, and will probably eat ALL of it too



Yeah...for saturday...when I'm supposed to!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I forgot all about getting skinfolds



yeah, sugar was more important...dumbass...you/we needed those for a baseline for MM 

So I got major ridicle and guilt at home for the Cadbury Egg...."I wouldn't even eat one of those  was the important quote.... 

Also mentioned the several cyber training offers... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

..and SoP's new camera was having a problem..they offered to trade it up for a two megapixal HP, with 8 megs internal and a 32 megs stick....no extra charge


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

How the hell do ya do that all the time? lol

And OMG...LMFAO!  :


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

So...I haven't done arms yet.  Was gonna do 'em at home, but a client cancelled and I'll have time at the gym tonight.

Getting nervous that I'll forget something


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Don't forget how to have fun...or about how supportive Rob is.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Sometimes I forget to have fun, lol...but I won't forget about Rob  ...he already said he'd stay home w/ the kids. No way could I go alone!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How the hell do ya do that all the time? lol
> 
> And OMG...LMFAO!  :



Stop laughing....I vow, never again 

DO what..make deals?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

yeah


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stop laughing....I vow, never again



too funny


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

K...so, I gotta get ready for work. See you tonight


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I'm really tired 

I couldn't really workout...I got a pounding headache as soon as I started, and it would subside a little on RI's and then just kill on reps 

:exhausted:


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I'm really tired...going to chill on the couch for a bit...be back before bed 

Meals are updated, and have another post there for you.


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

Leah - I won't be around much this weekend so I wanted to make sure I caught you before you left.  I wish you the best of luck on Saturday and let know that you will be a winner in my eyes and all the regulars on IM here no matter what the outcome, even though we already know your gonna kick  

You are a great person and mentour and its been awsome following your progress over the past months preparing for this and MM.  So best of luck and most importantly have fun because this is what you've worked so hard for. 

Now go kick some ass!


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Thanks so much Jodi  I hope I make ya'll proud 



Andrew...I'm going to bed...left you a msg  GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks so much Jodi  I hope I make ya'll proud
> 
> 
> ...



My day got hectic.....sorry I missed you...

GNL  

SYITM


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2003)

Good luck on saturday W8!!


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

we love ya w8 !


----------



## tigress (May 2, 2003)

Good luck W8! Rock the house girl!


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

Thanks everybody 

Got my first coat of Pro-tan on ....I love this part 

I think I got everything...now I just need to talk to my coach!  

BW = 115 today :SLB:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks everybody
> 
> Got my first coat of Pro-tan on ....I love this part
> ...



GML 

You request fulfilled


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Logged in and ready over there.....the brief Body Report sounded perfect


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

OK...I know you have one coat on..I don't know if you saw that post the is now missing about more than 2 coats?  Really evaluate how bright the lights are and consider 3 to 4, maybe different for modeling, BB needs 3 to 4?


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

I know. My skin will only take 3 coats, I know from last time. But I am way darker than I've ever been before, so it'll all work out


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

You sound very good this morning btw   Sounds like you slept?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know. My skin will only take 3 coats, I know from last time. But I am way darker than I've ever been before, so it'll all work out



Yes, it will!


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

Okay...I'm going to go and do one last check of everything.

See you sunday  Gonna miss everyone...I'll update if I get near a puter


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

Yes...went to bed early...@ 10 

I'm ready for all this


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

LEAH!  Kick major Ass, have a gr8 time, and "Smile"  (had to)    

See You Before you know it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2003)

Funny...not! *smile*

Going....


SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

One thing we forgot on your list...$$$ 

A


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

GOOOOOD LUCK w8!!! YOU ARE GOING TO KICK A$$!!! Have a wonderful time!! You MAKE all of Us VERY PROUD!!!!!! 

We Love you!! 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

GNL and GML 

We are so proud of you! 

Know that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

GML  

We   missed you!


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

GMA  Me too


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Hi 

  Welcome back!


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Thanks...I'm glad to be back


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Are you really sick of sugar?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

good


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

hey w8! we missed you so much... it was different here without you


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Thanks Sara


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

What's the plan...a few days off...a little bread ?


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

One of our new members  left me quite a quotable...reminded me of someone...."I even look at carbs and they Morph onto my ass!"


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I don't really want bread. I don't want anything at the moment.

But when I do eat...I'd like it to be something good...w/ flavour...just normal food.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

I have to eat, speaking of food

brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

...and what's normal...normal for us?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I don't know


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

K...I understand....just know that I am here for you..ALWAYS 

brb


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

w8, tomorrow is my re-assesment


----------



## katie64 (May 4, 2003)

Hi W8...how did everything go?  and How are you??????


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I'm good thanks  ...I'll make a post when I'm ready


----------



## katie64 (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm good thanks  ...I'll make a post when I'm ready


Great............Have a good day..........


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Thanks  You too


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

The U-Turn does not compare to the Detour btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The U-Turn does not compare to the Detour btw



But they are good! 

...and I knew that


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yeah, they're good...the caramel is good...overall, detour is way better.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

What else....licorice....gummies..

:What's in your tummy"


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yesterday I ate a lot of fruit actually....grapes, strawberries, and oranges. 

I had chocolate/candy at the show...but really just wanted the fruit.

On the way home I had a starbucks mocha coffee w/ whipped cream and a coffeecake :sugar: ...couldn't finish it all though...too sweet.

Then we got pizza  and I think that was it.

I ate about 1/4 cup of ice cream at 4 this morning...again too sweet...not having any more of that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Not bad...I know that bread is coming, and cheese, and nuts, and some more candy 

I'll be around when you rolf


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Oh yeah...I've had nuts already, lol.

I'd kill for cheese 

But right now I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I need a new journal...wanna name it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

"Picture Me" 


Keeping DP str8...j/k

K...give me a minute





Just w8

Time for Boobs

more coming


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

I'll think about it more as I shower....brb 

DP


----------

